# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2015



## Vince (1 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.



> ....
> 2.3 Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos
> 
> Use este tópico apenas para:
> ...


----------



## james (1 Mai 2015 às 12:37)

O IPMA , na sua previsão de hoje , esta a prever condições de instabilidade bem gravosas , em especial no Norte , nos próximos 4 dias . Períodos de chuva persistente e , na segunda , também trovoada e vento forte ! ! !


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Mai 2015 às 13:10)

Mais de 100 mm em dois dias é muita fruta. Domingo e segunda-feira serão dias particularmente chuvosos a manter-se a previsão só na segunda podem cair perto de 100mm em algumas zonas do Minho e Douro


----------



## Fernando Costa (1 Mai 2015 às 14:17)

É e depois do dia 9 vem calor para secar tudo como se tivéssemos em pleno verão. Muito bom mesmo. Vai-se lá perceber o mês de Maio e de Outubro de há uns anos para cá. E depois chega-se ao verão e é uma miséria.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2015 às 15:07)

Fernando Costa disse:


> É e depois do dia 9 vem calor para secar tudo como se tivéssemos em pleno verão. Muito bom mesmo. Vai-se lá perceber o mês de Maio e de Outubro de há uns anos para cá. E depois chega-se ao verão e é uma miséria.


é perfeitamente normal termos calor em Maio já que nos vamos aproximando do verão


----------



## Fernando Costa (1 Mai 2015 às 17:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> é perfeitamente normal termos calor em Maio já que nos vamos aproximando do verão



Desculpa, mas em parte não concordo. É "normal" há uns 3/4 anos para cá. Períodos mais quente sim é normal 20ºC e muitos graus, mas 30ºC e muitos graus não é muito comum. Em Junho sim já é perfeitamente normal. Vamos lá ver se o GFS começa a cortar no calor...


----------



## james (1 Mai 2015 às 17:10)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Desculpa, mas em parte não concordo. É "normal" há uns 3/4 anos para cá. Períodos mais quente sim é normal 20ºC e muitos graus, mas 30ºC e muitos graus não é muito comum. Em Junho sim já é perfeitamente normal. Vamos lá ver se o GFS começa a cortar no calor...




Mas olha que para a tua zona , o gfs , para os dias 9 e 10, da temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 23 graus .


----------



## Fernando Costa (1 Mai 2015 às 17:30)

james disse:


> Mas olha que para a tua zona , o gfs , para os dias 9 e 10, da temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 23 graus .



Eu digo nos dias seguintes. Prevê bem mais do que 23 graus. E falo na previsão a 10 dias do ipma.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2015 às 13:16)

Boas,
Segundo a previsão do IPMA, amanhã e segunda feira serão dias bem activos no que toca a chuva, vento, e até possibilidade de trovoadas

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
*Períodos de chuva, aumentando de intensidade e frequência
a partir da manhã, podendo ser por vezes forte no Minho e
Douro Litoral.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro em alguns locais.
Descida da temperatura máxima, que será acentuada em alguns
locais do interior.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, sendo em especial por nuvens
altas no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no litoral a norte de Sines,
estendendo-se gradualmente ao Alto Alentejo.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Descida da temperatura máxima, que será acentuada em alguns
locais do interior.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, a partir do início da manhã.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, aumentando de intensidade a partir da manhã
e podendo ser por vezes forte.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oes-sudoeste com 1,5 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 2 de maio de 2015 às 11:25 UTC


Previsão para 2ª feira, 4.maio.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e
Centro, que podem ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) a partir da manhã e soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h no
litoral oeste.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte (40 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste
com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h, rodando gradualmente para
oeste a partir da tarde.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

Atualizado a 2 de maio de 2015 às 11:19 UTC

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2015 às 14:02)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> Segundo a previsão do IPMA, amanhã e segunda feira serão dias bem activos no que toca a chuva, vento, e até possibilidade de trovoadas
> 
> Previsão para 2ª feira, 4.maio.2015
> ...



Vai ser uma manhã e tarde bem chuvosa nas regiões do norte e centro





Zonas com acumulados superiores a 20mm em 3h


----------



## boneli (2 Mai 2015 às 14:05)

Fernando Costa disse:


> É e depois do dia 9 vem calor para secar tudo como se tivéssemos em pleno verão. Muito bom mesmo. Vai-se lá perceber o mês de Maio e de Outubro de há uns anos para cá. E depois chega-se ao verão e é uma miséria.



Teoria da desgraça sem fundamentação nenhuma.....


----------



## Fernando Costa (2 Mai 2015 às 14:27)

boneli disse:


> Teoria da desgraça sem fundamentação nenhuma.....



Sem fundamentação nenhuma? Baseio-me nos modelos, nomeadamente no gfs e no histórico dos referidos meses nos últimos 4 anos


----------



## boneli (2 Mai 2015 às 17:05)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Sem fundamentação nenhuma? Baseio-me nos modelos, nomeadamente no gfs e no histórico dos referidos meses nos últimos 4 anos



Ok tens o teu direito, mas mantenho o que digo....estás no teu direito.

Amanhã segundo os modelos a chuva parece que vai regressar, pelo menos aqui para o Norte e tenciona ficar até dia 5/6.
Vamos ter bons acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2015 às 17:12)

Segundo o GFS 12z  a próxima segunda-feira pode ser particularmente chuvosa no NW:


----------



## Fernando Costa (2 Mai 2015 às 18:09)

boneli disse:


> Ok tens o teu direito, mas mantenho o que digo....estás no teu direito.
> 
> Amanhã segundo os modelos a chuva parece que vai regressar, pelo menos aqui para o Norte e tenciona ficar até dia 5/6.
> Vamos ter bons acumulados.



Meu caro amigo nem me vou dar ao trabalho de discutir o tema contigo. Cada um com a sua opinião. Mas contra factos não há argumentos


----------



## boneli (2 Mai 2015 às 18:29)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Meu caro amigo nem me vou dar ao trabalho de discutir o tema contigo. Cada um com a sua opinião*. Mas contra factos não há argumentos *



Se há coisa que aprendi foi nunca ser o dono da razão...e os últimos 4 anos não foram iguais meteorologicamente, muito menos os Verões os Invernos a precipitação e nem eu e nem tu sabemos que se o próximo Verão vai ser miséria...independentemente do que for para ti  a miséria.

O mês de Maio e Outubro não foram iguais nos últimos 4 anos.

Encerro aqui e não digo mais nada


----------



## rozzo (2 Mai 2015 às 21:14)

Fim de off-topic se faz favor. Mensagens de continuação do mesmo terão de ser apagadas. Agradecíamos mesmo que facilitassem um pouco o trabalho de moderação sem termos de constantemente andar a sanar picardias deste tipo. Enfim..
Obrigado.

ah, e também dispensamos esse tipo de "bola de cristal" se me faço entender... em especial quando é esse tipo de conteúdo que leva a discussões destas. futurologia e lamentos? longe deste tópico sff.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mai 2015 às 21:42)

*Meteograma para Olhão*:







Aliás, basta consultar os meteogramas existentes no fórum, que é bem clara essa tendência de subida das temperaturas, a partir do dia 9 de Maio.

Eu, até concordo com o membro Fernando Costa, a tendência está lá e até o ECM já mostra essa tendência e coloca a ISO 20ºC no Algarve, a partir de 9 de Maio, por isso, não vejo caso para tanto alarido, quando os modelos mostram isso, claramente.


----------



## irpsit (3 Mai 2015 às 13:41)

Estive a ver os modelos para as próximas semanas e próximos dias.

Eu já tinha dito em Março que o tempo quente e seco irá persistir até meados de Abril, e depois a segunda quinzena iria trazer o regresso dos ventos de oeste e da entrada sucessiva de frentes em Portugal continental.

Agora olhei para o GFS e CFS e que dizem acerca do futuro próximo. O resto do Maio parece ser bem mais soalheiro, com tempo quente à volta dos dias 9-12 e depois na segunda quinzena do mês:

chove bastante no norte e centro hoje e amanhã segunda dia 4
terça deveremos ver uma melhoria do tempo ao longo do dia
e quarta dia 6 é um dia de tempo mais soalheiro
quinta dia 7 após um dia provavelmente bom, à noite volta alguma chuva fraca, possivelmente só no norte
sexta dia 8 é que finalmente o anticiclone começa a dominar mais sobre Portugal e regressa o bom tempo, mas o vento persiste de oeste (provavelmente haverá neblinas matinais)
sábado dia 9, segundo os modelos promete ser um dia quente e soalheiro
o tempo soalheiro e potencialmente quente deverá durar entre dia 8 ou 9 até terça dia 12 (e talvez estes últimos dias sejam os mais quentes)
depois os modelos indicam que o anticiclone deverá migrar um pouco para norte, trazendo provavelmente alguma nortada à costa portuguesa à volta do dia 13 a 16, uma depressão deverá formar-se a leste e talvez faça alguma chuva dia 15 e tempo mais fresco
depois (já não devemos confiar tanto nos modelos a longo prazo) o tempo parece voltar a aquecer dia 17 a da 27, na segunda quinzena de Maio, se bem que nos últimos dias com uma depressão térmica a leste e possível trovoadas. Ventos de leste parecem dominar na segunda quinzena do mês, ao contrário da primeira quinzena, em que dominam ventos de oeste.
o Junho parece começar soalheiro mas o anticiclone localizado mais a oeste, e na segunda quinzena localizado mias a noroeste, trazendo talvez nortadas.
os modelos indicam é que o Julho comece mais quente com o anticiclone a migrar para a Europa, mas previsões a 2 meses têm o valor que têm...
Em suma, tudo muito "normal" para esta época do ano.


----------



## Skizzo (3 Mai 2015 às 15:04)

Meteofan disse:


> Normal, no entanto no extremo NW podem acumular-se até 4ª feira ou seja em menos de uma semana mais de 100\150 mm... Vai-se superar facilmente a média de Maio em 4\5 dias



Sem duvida, a média de Maio no Porto é de 89mm que devem ser atingidos já este fim-de-semana. E vendo as previsões para a próxima semana, vamos ter uma anomalia extremamente positiva. Ta mesmo aquela chuva chatíssima... insuportável.


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2015 às 16:30)

*Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se actividade convectiva pontualmente severa na região norte e centro.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma vigorosa longwave avança desde o Atlântico e cruza a metade norte do Território.
Em Espanha mantém-se uma forte dorsal subtropical, com anomalias positivas significativas da temperatura do ar em todos os niveis.
Entre os dois um poderoso jet subtropical afecta PT continental e o N de Espanha, com fluxo de sudoeste/WSW até 200-240km.h aos 300hpa e mais de 150km.h aos 500hpa.

Nos niveis baixos e médios advecção de ar quente  deverá progredir no sector quente de uma região de ciclonegense significativa que  avança pela Galiza , com uma camada de ar tropical nos primeiros 1-2km a entrar pelo território, mixr até 10-12g/Kg com Dewpoint á superficie acima de 15ºC e theta-e aos 850hpa superior a 50ºC caracterizarão uma massa de ar muito energética...o aquecimento diurno ( ainda que limitado pela nebulosidade) em conjunto com a evapotranspiração dos solos saturados deverão acentuar ainda mais a energia da massa de ar.

O gradual arrefecimento em altura, em especial no norte e centro, deverá assim permitir que se atinjam valores de SBCAPE até 500-1000J/Kg...de momento há duvidas quanto á real magnitude do CAPE disponível, já que vários dos modelos misturam algum ar seco e quente em altura  de origem em Espanha/Marrocos, que poderá limitar um pouco a energia disponível...por outro lado, num cenário mais favorável há a possibilidade de que se acumulem valores de SBCAPE até 1.5 a 2Kj/Kg caso a advecção de humidade e o aquecimento diurno sejam mais favoráveis..esta incerteza para já coloca algumas duvidas na previsão.

O padrão sinóptico durante a tarde será bastante impressionante, com a chegada de uma area de frontogenese fria, á frente da qual o ar quente é ejectado para norte por um forte low/mid level jet de componente sul/SSE ( v925>70km.h)...convergência acentuada será de esperar, assim como perfis de shear excepcionais dado o caracter rotacional do fluxo e a sobreposição com o jet de niveis altos...shear até 30-40m/s aos 6km e mais de 60kts aos 8km deverá suportar a rápida organização de qualquer célula que surja, com a preferência por modos convectivos supercelulares dada a helicidade acima de 250m2/s2.

*Espera-se assim que uma ou duas linhas com  supercélulas/bow echoes evoluam, colocando um risco de granizo severo, rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e tornados.

Um nivel amarelo é assim garantido para grande parte da metade norte, para já não há confiança para colocar um nivel laranja dado que se manteem algumas divergencias entre os principais modelos no que toca ao CAPE disponivel.

*


----------



## Teles (3 Mai 2015 às 16:51)

Stormy»»risco de granizo severo, rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e tornados.
Onde é que vês isso???


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mai 2015 às 17:12)

Teles disse:


> Stormy»»risco de granizo severo, rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e tornados.
> Onde é que vês isso???



Pois de facto talvez esta previsão seja mesmo num caso de todos os ingredientes se combinarem, mas acho que na realidade vai haver dois deles que podem impedir mais instabilidade amanhã durante a tarde e chamam-se CAPE e Li, os modelos a menos de 24h ainda andam num tira e põe e para além disso os valores que são postos não são nada de extraordinário, mas logo se vê.

Ps (algum administrador que mova as mensagens para o Mês de Maio)


----------



## Fernando Costa (3 Mai 2015 às 18:32)

Penso que agora devemos virar a nossa atenção para o breve período quente que virá entre os dias 8 e 12 de Maio. Segundo o gfs, os dias 10 e 11 de Maio deverão ser os mais quentes. Depois disso, os modelos apontam para uma descida gradual das temperaturas. Parece-me bastante semelhante ao período quente observado em Maio de 2012. Vamos acompanhado


----------



## Zapiao (3 Mai 2015 às 23:23)

Teles disse:


> Stormy»»risco de granizo severo, rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e tornados.
> Onde é que vês isso???


X 2


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 00:03)

Skizzo disse:


> Sem duvida, a média de Maio no Porto é de 89mm que devem ser atingidos já este fim-de-semana. E vendo as previsões para a próxima semana, vamos ter uma anomalia extremamente positiva. Ta mesmo aquela chuva chatíssima... insuportável.




Fala por ti !


----------



## andremak7 (4 Mai 2015 às 01:26)

Pelo site do "estofex.org" para o Porto, principalmente para o Norte, o caso vai ser grave a nível de instabilidade  
Será que é caso para tão alto nível de alerta? 
O que acham desta previsão?...
Parece que vamos ter festa aqui no Norte


----------



## romeupaz (4 Mai 2015 às 01:58)

Previsão forte para o norte










Storm Forecast
Valid: Mon 04 May 2015 06:00 to Tue 05 May 2015 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 04 May 2015 00:03
Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE
A level 2 was issued for N Portugal and NW Spain mainly for tornadoes and severe convective wind gusts.
A level 2 was issued for SW to N France mainly for severe convective wind gusts, large hail and tornadoes.
A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal, northern Spain, central and western France and the Benelux countries mainly for severe gust, large hail and tornado chances.

SYNOPSIS

An active depression near Portugal is advecting significantly warmer, unstable air with a SSW-ly flow into southwestern Europe. It follows in the wake of an old low with its core west of Ireland which briefly brought a surge of warm air into western and central Europe. A remnant occlusion is decaying between Czech Republic and Ukraine.
The Portuguese low is a highly baroclinic system with a marked warm front about 100 km north of the line Galicia - Switzerland during the afternoon. Strong flow veering with height is present across the warm sector and a Spanish Plume situation develops, this time separately from the Saharan Air Layer which runs over the western Mediterranean basin.
Around 12Z the cold front enters the Iberian Peninsula and reaches SW France around 21Z along with the center of the low passing west of Brittany. By Tuesday 06Z the warm front is predicted to have reached northern Netherlands and central UK.

DISCUSSION

...Portugal and NW Spain...

The northern portion of the cold front over this region around 15Z is backed by a PV lobe which causes strong upward motion. The cold front passes earlier at mid levels which creates a zone with a negative vertical theta-e gradient (potential instability) which combines with a few hundred J/kg MLCAPE. A line of discrete cells or a continuous linear convective system are thought to form. Since the flow at 1-3 km AGL averages 30 m/s, very severe wind gusts can be produced by these storms. On the other hand, very low LCLs reduce cold pool strength. This may rather benefit the tornado threat from supercells, which is significant due to nearly 20 m/s 0-1 km shear, 20 m/s 1-8 km shear and SREH over 250 m²/s² over 0-3 km. Over northern Spain, cloud bases are higher while low level winds and shear are reduced. SREH and deep layer shear do allow supercell storms with a larger chance of large hail and lower tornado/gust chance.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 09:16)

Esta previsão de precipitação em cima da hora, a 3h e a 6h, e até para o dia todo, emitida às zero horas do próprio dia, errou completamente. É um verdadeiro caso de estudo.



























Exemplo de valores oficiais em uma das horas até ao momento:





E os avisos de precipitação para Coimbra e Leiria nunca chegaram a amarelo sequer.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2015 às 09:23)

*Boas...

Nas próximas horas assistir-se-há a um rápido aumento da organização das estruturas convectivas, á medida que o suporte dinamico se intensifica e o aquecimento diurno ( ainda que limitado) se começa a produz*ir.

A actividade convectiva iniciou-se mais cedo do que o esperado ontem, com convecção de base elevada a surgir por forçamento dinamico já a partir das 5-6am contra as 9am previstas.

Neste momento a actividade deverá começar a tomar raiz na camada de superficie sobre as regiões norte e centro, continuando a surgir em linhas no sector quente, apoiada por um intenso lobo de forçamento dinâmico/convergência de humidade.
O contexto dinâmico/sinóptico parece favorável á rápida organização das estruturas supercelulares e em segmentos lineares, com risco de qualquer tipo de tempo severo.
*
Para o fim da manhã e tarde, uma ou duas linhas de supercélulas deverão cruzar a região norte e centro, a concentração espacial e temporal algo limitadas deverão manter a actividade fora dos parametros para garantir um nivel laranja...não se pode no entanto excluir que ocorram eventos significativos de carácter pontual.*


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2015 às 10:42)

Agora com o visivel dá para ter uma melhor ideia dos elementos sinópticos...


----------



## andremak7 (4 Mai 2015 às 10:50)

Stormy, achas que á tarde ainda vão evoluir células em direção ao litoral Norte?... Parece que aquela frente que se localiza agora em trás-os-montes foi uma das melhores para hoje 
Tem uma depressão a NW mas não parece que "lance" células para o continente...


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 11:19)

Durante esta semana , deverão continuar a ocorrer alguns aguaceiros , especialmente no Norte .

A partir do próximo fim de semana , a tendência é para céu pouco nublado , mas os modelos cortaram no calor , serão apenas 2 ou 3 dias com calor acima do normal para a época .


----------



## Fernando Costa (4 Mai 2015 às 11:25)

james disse:


> Durante esta semana , deverão continuar a ocorrer alguns aguaceiros , especialmente no Norte .
> 
> A partir do próximo fim de semana , a tendência é para céu pouco nublado , mas os modelos cortaram no calor , serão apenas 2 ou 3 dias com calor acima do normal para a época .



É verdade os modelos cortaram no calor e espero que continuem a cortar mais um pouco. Penso que os dias 10 e 11 de Maio deverão ser os mais quentes. Depois disso a tendência é de descida para valores mais normais.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2015 às 14:53)

*::::::::UPDATE::::::::*


Após uma manhã com alguma actividade dispersa, em maioria de carácter relativamente benigno, a  tarde deverá trazer mais um round de actividade, com várias células a surgirem quer em linha junto da frente fria quer de caracter mais discreto no sector quente.

O mesoescalares continuam a colocar valores de SBCAPE até 500-1000J/kg, e já há resposta á superficie com vários núcleos convectivos a surgir no sat/rad, que rapidamente se organizarão colocando um risco pontual de tempo severo em boa parte da região norte e centro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 17:16)

stormy disse:


> *::::::::UPDATE::::::::*
> 
> 
> Após uma manhã com alguma actividade dispersa, em maioria de carácter relativamente benigno, a  tarde deverá trazer mais um round de actividade, com várias células a surgirem quer em linha junto da frente fria quer de caracter mais discreto no sector quente.
> ...


É impressão minha ou o evento já está terminado no que a trovoadas concerne?


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2015 às 18:05)

Pela rápida evolução que se vê nas imagens de satélite e contraste de massas de ar, isto faz lembrar bastante algumas imagens de ciclogeneses rápidas ou explosivas típicas de finais de Outonos/Invernos.
Mas já estamos em Maio, deve ficar por aqui, nas próximas horas o vento no norte deve acalmar, depois de levarmos com este "gancho" de vento em cheio.







Reparem nas cartas de temperatura e humidade:


----------



## hurricane (5 Mai 2015 às 21:58)

Alguém me pode dar o site onde dá para monitorizar as trovoadas a tempo real? Usei-o o ano passado mas não guardei o link e agora não me recordo. E agora chegando o mês de Maio as trovoadas regressam.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Mai 2015 às 22:02)

hurricane disse:


> Alguém me pode dar o site onde dá para monitorizar as trovoadas a tempo real? Usei-o o ano passado mas não guardei o link e agora não me recordo. E agora chegando o mês de Maio as trovoadas regressam.




Existem vários, eu pessoalmente gosto de usar o do 1 link

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page=1


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mai 2015 às 22:39)

Parece que para a semana regressa a saga... a saga do calor


----------



## Fernando Costa (6 Mai 2015 às 10:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece que para a semana regressa a saga... a saga do calor



É verdade, mas serão só 2/3 dias. Depois do dia 12 a tendência é de descida. Já não ligo as previsões do ipma a 10 dias. Nem acertam para o dia seguinte, quanto mais a 10 dias. Para terem uma noção os meteogramas do gfs prevê uns graus a menos do que o ipma...


----------



## vitamos (6 Mai 2015 às 10:36)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Para terem uma noção os meteogramas do gfs prevê uns graus a menos do que o ipma...



O que é normalíssimo. O IPMA usa o ECM e não o GFS.


----------



## james (6 Mai 2015 às 14:08)

Boa tarde ,

Mais uma rega razoável para quinta e sexta no Litoral Norte .


----------



## stormy (6 Mai 2015 às 15:18)

*Boas...

Para amanhã deverá surgir actividade convectiva em especial no norte e centro, sendo que algumas células serão fortes ou pontualmente severas.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma nova ondulação do jet subtropical avança desde o Atlântico, com um máximo de velocidade aos 300hpa em torno aos 200km.h.
Na dianteira da perturbação um campo organizado de forçamento dinâmico deverá afectar o território durante a tarde e noite.

Á superficie uma depressão evolui bem a NW do território, com uma frente quente que entra  pelo litoral oeste durante a tarde, acompanhada por um low level jet de S aos 950hpa.

Espera-se um dia com aquecimento modesto nos níveis baixos, e uma gradual advecção de humidade, com dewpoints a subir e convergência de humidade mais acentuada junto da frente quente e na região norte.
O gradual arrefecimento em altura deverá inestabilizar gradualmente a troposfera, com valores de SB/MUCAPE a atingir 500-800J/Kg durante o meio e fim da tarde.

A convergência ao longo da frente deverá, em conjunto com a perturbação em altura, activar algumas células, que vão depois evolui num ambiente de shear moderado a forte com carácter rotacional nos níveis baixos..20-30m/s de shear aos 6km com 3kmSRH até 150-250m2/s2 *deverão ser suficientes para garantir a organização de algumas estruturas multi e supercelulares, com risco de rajadas pontualmente severas, precipitação excessiva e granizo.*

Mais uma vez, o CAPE algo limitado deverá manter a actividade bastante esporádica.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mai 2015 às 17:48)

Amanhã\Sexta mais uma pequena rega no Norte e Centro, em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral onde se podem acumular mais de 10mm neste já bem regado Maio. Depois a tendência é para tempo quente durante 2\3 dias e regresso do tempo fresco e até eventualmente chuva (segundo o GFS 12Z)


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 18:22)

off-topic:



hurricane disse:


> Alguém me pode dar o site onde dá para monitorizar as trovoadas a tempo real? Usei-o o ano passado mas não guardei o link e agora não me recordo. E agora chegando o mês de Maio as trovoadas regressam.





ricardop120 disse:


> Existem vários, eu pessoalmente gosto de usar o do 1 link
> 
> http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime
> 
> ...



O MeteoMoita.com tem um dos melhores registos em tempo real para o território continental.
Exemplo, um momento do registo do passado dia 4



Spoiler: MeteoMoita trovoadas


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 19:45)

Forte fluxo nos níveis elevados já denunciado pela rápida chegada de nuvens altas:






oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/AMV/WESTERNEUROPE/

Edição: corrigi o link.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mai 2015 às 20:37)

Perspetiva para o fim-de-semana e ínicio da semana!
Basta olhar para as imagens! Muita água vai ser necessária.














Algumas regiões perto dos 35ºC ou mais. Massa de ar quente vinda de Marrocos, pequenos núcleos de baixa pressão parecem vir do sudeste, AA mete-se "no meio" e depressões mais avultadas no Norte é o meu olhar nos modelos futuros!

Dores de cabeça, que venham elas...


----------



## Thomar (7 Mai 2015 às 10:36)

O IPMA na previsão (automática) a 10 dias para Ponte de Sôr, prevê valores muito altos de temperatura para os próximos dias:

-* Sábado* nublado com* +29ºC* de máxima;
- *Domingo +35ºC!*;
-* Segunda + 36ºC!!! 
*
Esperemos que estas previsões não se concretizem.


----------



## rozzo (7 Mai 2015 às 11:19)

Thomar disse:


> O IPMA na previsão (automática) a 10 dias para Ponte de Sôr, prevê valores muito altos de temperatura para os próximos dias:
> 
> -* Sábado* nublado com* +29ºC* de máxima;
> - *Domingo +35ºC!*;
> ...




Começa a tornar-se improvável que as previsões de bastante calor para Domingo e 2ª-feira não se concretizem. Começa a ser bastante razoável o consenso nos modelos, e além disso, já não estamos a muitas horas. Calor é quase garantido.

Menos consenso há sim nos dias seguintes, onde uns modelos apontam um rápido "varrer" do calor, enquanto outros apostam num 2º round a meio da semana, com a iso 25º aos 850hPa no sul do país, o que seria extremamente notável, ainda para mais ainda em Maio!
Mas aqui já estamos no domínio de muita incerteza. A sensação que tenho pelo comportamento dos principais modelos ao longo dos anos, neste tipo de eventos, é que é frequente o GFS apostar primeiro nestes tipo de "2º round" que o ECMWF, e no final ele acaba até por existir mesmo, embora mais suave do que inicialmente previsto, ou seja, acaba numa situação intermédia entre os dois principais modelos.
Mas aguardemos mais 1 ou 2 dias para ter mais certezas quanto a esse possível 2º evento.

Certo certo é que uma intensa dorsal com temperaturas altas e geopotenciais muito elevados, continuará a "pairar", quase a "dançar" ora umas vezes a sul de nós, outras a sul de Itália, mais ou menos empurrada pela actividade atlântica.
Este tipo de padrões costuma ser relativamente persistente, portanto, variando com a configuração sinóptica mais a Norte, é provável que nas próximas semanas vão havendo mais episódios de calor no sul da Europa, oscilando bastante o posicionamento dos mesmos. Mas também já estamos a aproximar do solstício, não é nada propriamente muito invulgar.


----------



## Fernando Costa (7 Mai 2015 às 12:01)

O GFS anda louco. É com cada saída de pesadelo. Anda muito instável mesmo. Já o ECM anda mais certinho. Continuo a insistir na minha. Calor durante 3 dias e a partir de Segunda/Terça a tendência deve ser de descida para valores "aceitáveis" para Maio...


----------



## james (7 Mai 2015 às 12:17)

Fernando Costa disse:


> O GFS anda louco. É com cada saída de pesadelo. Anda muito instável mesmo. Já o ECM anda mais certinho. Continuo a insistir na minha. Calor durante 3 dias e a partir de Segunda/Terça a tendência deve ser de descida para valores "aceitáveis" para Maio...



No Litoral Norte , pelo menos , já a muitas saídas que ha consonância entre os modelos . Apenas 2 ou 3 dias quentes e depois descida da temperatura , com possibilidade ate de alguma chuva novamente .
O GFS ate tem " ensaiado" algumas saídas que dava tempo bem mais fresquinho . Se isso acontecer , tudo normal também , recordo que no ano passado , nevou nos pontos mais altos do Geres já no final de junho .


----------



## Fernando Costa (7 Mai 2015 às 12:23)

james disse:


> No Litoral Norte , pelo menos , já a muitas saídas que ha consonância entre os modelos . Apenas 2 ou 3 dias quentes e depois descida da temperatura , com possibilidade ate de alguma chuva novamente .
> O GFS ate tem " ensaiado" algumas saídas que dava tempo bem mais fresquinho . Se isso acontecer , tudo normal também , recordo que no ano passado , nevou nos pontos mais altos do Geres já no final de junho .


 
O GFS ainda vai cortar no calor nas próximas saídas. Lembro, que o gfs não lida muito bem com a dorsal. Ainda para mais na primavera...


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2015 às 12:47)

Fernando, ainda ontem te queixavas do ECMWF (que é o que alimenta as previsões automáticas do IPMA a 10 dias), hoje é o GFS que está "louco".
Bom, ambos os modelos até 3ªf estão bastante parecidos, vem aí uns dias quentes, sobretudo Domingo e 2ªfeira, os outputs da T2m esses variam, uns devem modelar melhor ou pior brisas e coisas do género.
Depois daí, mesmo no GFS, também não é um drama, até diria que temos tido sorte, há de facto muito calor a sul nos últimos tempos à espreita de qualquer oportunidade para entrar, mas tem aparecido sempre uma "varredura" oportuna dum cavado ou depressão a evitar excessos. Vamos a ver se na 2ª quinzena isto se mantém nesta corda bamba, ou se descai para um dos lados.


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 13:09)

Fernando Costa disse:


> O GFS ainda vai cortar no calor nas próximas saídas. Lembro, que o gfs não lida muito bem com a dorsal. Ainda para mais na primavera...



Da maneira que o Fernando fala até parece que vem aí uma vaga de calor sem precedentes para Maio...

É mais que normal em Maio já ocorrerem uns dias quentes, mesmo no litoral Norte, por vezes atingem-se os 30 graus, nomeadamente com sinóptica de vento leste/SE 

Nesta situação próxima iremos ter uns dias mais quentes, em especial no Interior Centro e Sul, no Litoral, e em particular no Litoral Norte, por efeito das brisas, serão uns dias quentes mas nada de extraordinário e que já não tivessemos tido no passado e em Maio.

Para mim, uma situação excepcional para Maio seria isto:


----------



## james (7 Mai 2015 às 13:24)

Vince disse:
			
		

> Fernando, ainda ontem te queixavas do ECMWF (que é o que alimenta as previsões automáticas do IPMA a 10 dias), hoje é o GFS que está "louco".
> Bom, ambos os modelos até 3ªf estão bastante parecidos, vem aí uns dias quentes, sobretudo Domingo e 2ªfeira, os outputs da T2m esses variam, uns devem modelar melhor ou pior brisas e coisas do género.
> Depois daí, mesmo no GFS, também não é um drama, até diria que temos tido sorte, há de facto muito calor a sul nos últimos tempos à espreita de qualquer oportunidade para entrar, mas tem aparecido sempre uma "varredura" oportuna dum cavado ou depressão a evitar excessos. Vamos a ver se na 2ª quinzena isto se mantém nesta corda bamba, ou se descai para um dos lados.



Vince , mas isso não e tipico de maio e junho ?

A subida da dorsal alternando com a
Passagem ainda frequente de ddepressões e algumas massas de ar frio , em especial no Norte .

Por isso , nesta época vão alternando períodos mais quentes com períodos mais frios .

Por exemplo , no ano passado tivemos uma grande vaga de calor , em 2005 uma vaga de frio com queda de neve a cotas medias / baixas .


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2015 às 13:33)

Sim, normal na Primavera, no GFS a temperatura prevista aos 850hPa em Bragança por exemplo chega a 19º na 4ªfeira caindo para 3.5º na 6ªfeira, em apenas 42 horas. De qualquer forma a dorsal que têm falado anda ameaçadora e temos tido alguma sorte, na Madeira já deve dar para "esturricar" um pouco fora de época.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 14:26)

Boas,

GFS run 6h, deixou aqui as temperaturas para a tarde dos dias 10, 11, 12 e 13




No dia 13 , a estação do IPMA Alcácer do sal, Barrosinha deve registar uma bela máxima !!


O que vai valer no litoral é a brisa marítima para fazer descer as temperaturas durante a tarde..





As mínimas tropicais estão a chegar (Vento de componente norte a trazer o calor do Alentejo),  Meteograma para Faro:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2015 às 15:37)

ISO alta e vento de componente leste deverá ser interessante por aqui também, provavelmente irão começar a aparecer as primeiras mínimas tropicais no Sul e nalgumas terras altas do Centro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mai 2015 às 16:12)

Snifa disse:


> Da maneira que o Fernando fala até parece que vem aí uma vaga de calor sem precedentes para Maio...
> 
> É mais que normal em Maio já ocorrerem uns dias quentes, mesmo no litoral Norte, por vezes atingem-se os 30 graus, nomeadamente com sinóptica de vento leste/SE
> 
> ...



Snifa, concordo contigo, isso também é o extremo dos extremos... Salvo erro, foram pelo menos 15 dias seguidos com temperaturas acima dos 35º C de máxima e quase todas as noites tropicais... Época de más memórias para muitos que, no meu caso particular, coincidiu com o falecimento do meu avô (até em certa medida relacionado com o calor...).
Mas falando agora na previsão para os próximos dias, os episódios de calor no mês de Maio não são assim tão raros, embora ocorram normalmente no final do mês. Ainda me recordo o que sofri em Santarém, numa semana de formação que coincidiu com a vaga de calor de 2006, que começou por volta do dia 25 e prolongou-se nalguns locais para o mês de junho.
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...AySWHj/cli_20060501_20060531_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
Portanto, não é de estranhar o aumento das temperaturas, mas esperemos sem loucuras como aqueles 40ºC registado na Sardenha há poucos dias...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2015 às 16:30)

> _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2015-05-07 14:33:00* e *2015-05-13 22:00:00*
> _Assunto:_ Subida da Temperatura Máxima
> Devido a uma massa de ar quente e seca transportada do norte de África, associada a uma situação de forte estabilidade atmosférica, prevê-se uma subida gradual da temperatura máxima a partir de sábado dia 09, atingindo valores entre 30 e 35ºC em todo o território no dia 11 segunda-feira.
> A partir de terça-feira, prevê-se uma mudança da circulação atmosférica, ficando o território sobre influência de um fluxo de sudoeste. A temperatura máxima irá sofrer uma descida acentuada, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, onde os valores deverão variar entre 19 e 22ºC, e entre 25 e 29ºC na região Sul. Esta situação deverá manter-se nos dias 13 e 14.



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## beachboy30 (7 Mai 2015 às 18:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp



Boas tardes .

Eu diria mesmo que os dias mais quentes no litoral oeste, bem junto ao mar, deverão mesmo ser Sábado e Domingo. A partir de 2ª feira julgo que as brisas marítimas do quadrante oeste/sudoeste irão começar a fazer-se sentir com mais intensidade nessas zonas, sendo que obviamente as zonas mais afastadas do mar, por contraste, deverão "sofrer" mais precisamente a partir de 2ª feira.

Esta é pelo menos a minha experiência de quem vive bem perto do mar, em que normalmente noto que os primeiros dias são os mais quentes (mais para o interior são os seguintes).


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mai 2015 às 18:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp



O AEMET lançou um comunicado no mesmo sentido:
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf


Venham as cervejas e os caracóis


----------



## james (7 Mai 2015 às 19:03)

Mas qual a razão de ser deste comunicado ? Vem algum fenômeno extremo ? Não me parece .

Não percebo tanto alarido , aqui no Norte , por exemplo , a temperatura chega aos 30 graus 2 dias e baixa logo para valores normalissimos para a época .

P. S . Na passada segunda - feira , não vi comunicados e esteve uma verdadeira tempestade , ate tinha só um aviso amarelo ( mas como foi  principalmente no Norte , se calhar ja nao interessa muito )


----------



## meteoamador (7 Mai 2015 às 21:10)

Estamos a aproximarmos do verão é bom que comece aquecer


----------



## james (7 Mai 2015 às 21:16)

A partir do meio da semana já não e tao alaranjado .


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2015 às 22:55)

Vejo um fim de semana quente e depois a meio da semana e principalmente no Algarve, quando o vento mudar de Sueste para Norte, pode esturricar e bem. Muito parecido, a Maio de 2012 quando Faro chegou a 37.1ºC a 14 de Maio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 23:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vejo um fim de semana quente e depois a meio da semana e principalmente no Algarve, quando o vento mudar de Sueste para Norte, pode esturricar e bem. Muito parecido, a Maio de 2012 quando Faro chegou a 37.1ºC a 14 de Maio.



Mínimas altas devido ao vento de norte durante a noite..
Lá para terça/quarta feira as mínimas previstas para Faro  são de 21/22ºC


----------



## 1337 (7 Mai 2015 às 23:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Mínimas altas devido ao vento de norte durante a noite..
> Lá para terça/quarta feira as mínimas previstas para Faro  são de 21/22ºC


É uma cidade algo estranha, capaz de ser mais tórrida que Atenas ou Sevilha etc, se o vento tiver de norte, e ser mais fresco que o Porto se o vento for de SW durante o Verão.


----------



## Agreste (8 Mai 2015 às 08:17)

a entrada de ar quente é tão potente que teremos +25ºC aos 1550 metros na generalidade do algarve... só a brisa marítima nos pode salvar.


----------



## Névoa (8 Mai 2015 às 09:44)

A 0z do GFS está bastante diferente da primeira saída do ecmwf (via ipma) de hoje, pelo menos no que diz respeito ao Porto (peço desculpas aqui por não alargar mais que isso o comentário, mas como verifico o ecmwf através da previsão de dez dias do ipma seria difícil falar de cada região). Enquanto que o GFS carrega o calor mais na terça, o ecmwf reduz o evento de forma drástica, colocando uma máxima de 25C para segunda e 20C para os dias a seguir, parecendo contudo querer transferir o evento para o fim-de-semana que vem.

Não digo nada, não ficaria surpresa se voltarem ainda mais atrás e tirarem ainda mais, e o calor que realmente acontecer seja maior que o previsto no fim, como aconteceu em Abril. O gfs pode estar redondamente enganado, mas tem sido um pouco mais consistente que o europeu. Nenhum dos dois está no seu melhor momento, contudo.


----------



## Thomar (8 Mai 2015 às 09:56)

Névoa, gostei da tua análise. 
Na previsão automática do IPMA para 10 dias, aqui para Ponte de Sôr, o IPMA (ou os modelos) carregam no calor para os próximos 10 dias, 
eu sei que é uma tendência, mas é de calor excessivo para a época, se não vejamos:
Ponte de Sôr máximas de Sáb 9 a Domingo 17
Sáb 9 +30ºC, Dom 10 +35ºC, Seg 11 +36ºC e depois no fim de-semana a seguir +35ºC (sáb.) e mais +37ºC (dom.)!
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=205


----------



## srr (8 Mai 2015 às 10:00)

Bom dia

A concretizar-se será mau!! 

PS Thomar, estamos pertissimo tem face? )


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mai 2015 às 13:40)

Agreste disse:


> a entrada de ar quente é tão potente que teremos +25ºC aos 1550 metros na generalidade do algarve... só a brisa marítima nos pode salvar.


O mês de Maio é um mês que anda sempre na corda bamba. Recordo-me de Maios muito quentes e são muito frequentes até. Aliás até vem na linha do que começou logo em Março. Talvez o Verão seja diferente. Pessoalmente sonho sempre que em algum ano teremos um Verão chuvoso o que não é muito difícil


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2015 às 21:23)

Como é que vai a anomalia da temp. do mar? Será que mudou muito o padrão?


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2015 às 21:52)

Sei que ainda estamos a uns dias de distância, mas por exemplo para o dia 13 o ipma dá 40 graus de temperatura máxima para Beja


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2015 às 21:53)

O registo


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2015 às 23:22)

Confirmo pelo GFS, apesar de ser +100h

ISO 25ºC até ao Alentejo


----------



## Thomar (9 Mai 2015 às 10:17)

Bom dia! Segundo as últimas saídas dos modelos do calor até quarta-feira já não escapamos, pelo menos no Sul.
Segundo o IPMA, os valores para quarta-feira no alto-alentejo a confirmarem-se (isto até quarta-feira ainda muda)
serão record para o mês de Maio em muitos locais.
Algumas previsões para quarta-feira:
- Ponte de Sôr = *+38ºC;* nublado http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=205
- Campo Maior = *+40ºC* com possibilidade de aguaceiros; http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=196
- Elvas = *+41ºC* com possibilidade de aguaceiros. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=199


----------



## Fernando Costa (9 Mai 2015 às 11:59)

Só digo isto. Depois admirem-se, que o verão venha a ser fraco e que o calor volte em Outubro. Isto é tudo menos normal. É calor a mais. Normal é em Junho não em Maio. Ah e já agora os 30 graus que tivemos na Páscoa também foi bastante normal. O tempo anda louco...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Mai 2015 às 12:33)

Até ao dia em questão as máximas previstas nessas zonas irão decerto baixar. De 39/40/41 passarão a 34/35/36 ºC. Se essas temperaturas ocorressem, seriam algo efectivamente preocupante tendo em conta a época! Mas neste momento são apenas devaneios do ECMWF!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2015 às 12:57)

GFS tambem coloca temperaturas muito elevadas,portanto...


----------



## james (9 Mai 2015 às 13:08)

No entanto , os modelos trocaram um pouco .  Agora , o " GFS"  coloca mais calor e o " ECMWF " coloca menos .

E para quinta e sexta , ate existe a possibilidade de alguma chuva no Litoral Norte .


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2015 às 13:15)

james disse:


> No entanto , os modelos trocaram um pouco .  Agora , o " GFS"  coloca mais calor e o " ECMWF " coloca menos .
> 
> E para quinta e sexta , ate existe a possibilidade de alguma chuva no Litoral Norte .



Aqui no Litoral Norte será um evento pouco significativo, o IPMA até prevê nebulosidade matinal com neblinas e nevoeiros para esses dias.

Olhando aos mapas, um pouco por todo o litoral oeste as temperaturas máximas não são muito altas, calor mais a sério só no interior, nomeadamente alto e baixo Alentejo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2015 às 13:45)

Agora, eu vejo uma semana inteira de calor tórrido no Sul e pode bater recordes absolutos de temperatura em algumas estações, mesmo os 37.1ºC de recorde da estação Faro/Aeroporto, podem voltar a ser batidos novamente, principalmente na 5ª feira. O tempo está louco e já há vários anos que tem vindo cada vez mais a ficarem extremadas, principalmente no calor e fora de época.

Vamos comparar a previsão do AEMET e do IPMA:
*
Previsão da AEMET para Ayamonte*:






*IPMA (Olhão)*






A previsão está coincidente e com o vento de leste/sueste até 4ª feira, as coisas vão estar amenizadas pelo Algarve, embora, a partir de 4ª feira à tarde, possa existir uma rotação do vento e o mesmo virar para Norte, se na 5ª feira o padrão for de Norte e se não houver quebra, pela brisa marítima, as coisas podem ser bastante idênticas ao dia 14 de Maio de 2012 e passado 3 anos vai calhar novamente a 14 de Maio, curioso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2015 às 14:00)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Segundo as últimas saídas dos modelos do calor até quarta-feira já não escapamos, pelo menos no Sul.
> Segundo o IPMA, os valores para quarta-feira no alto-alentejo a confirmarem-se (isto até quarta-feira ainda muda)
> serão record para o mês de Maio em muitos locais.
> Algumas previsões para quarta-feira:
> ...


É raro ver chuva com 41ºC!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2015 às 14:04)

Não sei porque é que dizem que o tempo está maluco, é uma entrada de uma massa de ar seco e quente vinda do norte de África, estamos perto do solstício, é mais que possível acontecer.

Mas temos de ter atenção aos UV, quase todo o país vai chegar ao nível 10, muito elevado! E o índice de risco de incêndio no sul vai ser muito elevado!
Preparem as vossas roupas de Verão, óculos de sol, protector solar, etc. Podem ser apenas 4 ou 5 dias de "onda de calor" mas as queimaduras e escaldões vão aparecer.

E parece que esta entrada vai ajudar o mar a alcançar os 18ºC na costa portuguesa, estes dias são melhores que maior parte dos dias do Verão passado.


----------



## Fernando Costa (9 Mai 2015 às 14:51)

Que é que o calor fora de época tem que ver com o solstício de verão? Falta mais de um mês para o solstício. O mês de Maio e Outubro estão diferentes nos últimos 4 anos. Já não são o que eram. As situações de calor fora da época normal estão a ocorrer com mais frequência nestes dois meses. E nestes últimos 4 anos tem vindo sempre calor nesta altura do ano. E depois ainda dizem, que não. Enfim se é para ser assim. Então que o verão seja quente "à la 2005"...


----------



## Agreste (9 Mai 2015 às 23:21)

Beja só alcança 37,2ºC de máxima absoluta em maio nas normais entre 1970 e 2000 ou entre 1980 e 2010.

Se estamos a pensar em 40ºC que é o que está no automático do IPMA podemos ter a dimensão da potência desta vaga de calor.


----------



## Agreste (9 Mai 2015 às 23:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão está coincidente e com o vento de leste/sueste até 4ª feira, as coisas vão estar amenizadas pelo Algarve, embora, a partir de 4ª feira à tarde, possa existir uma rotação do vento e o mesmo virar para Norte, se na 5ª feira o padrão for de Norte e se não houver quebra, pela brisa marítima, as coisas podem ser bastante idênticas ao dia 14 de Maio de 2012 e passado 3 anos vai calhar novamente a 14 de Maio, curioso.



O vento está de norte e o automático baixa a temperatura... algo que não está de acordo com a experiência...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2015 às 13:16)

De dia 13 para dia 14 a temperatura desce mais de 10 graus, isto é 8 ou 80...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2015 às 18:05)

Pelas 13h de Quarta, ISO 20ºC quase a cobrir o território todo e ISO 25ºC passa de raspão no sul.






Beja com recorde de máxima prevista nos 41ºC

Na quinta, desce 10 graus graças à depressão a norte que varre o calor todo.





Poeiras do Saara esperadas nos dias 12 e 13.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Mai 2015 às 19:51)

Vem ai pó do Deserto do Saara..lol


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2015 às 20:59)

Muito estranho, esta previsão do IPMA, para 4ª feira, Beja com 41ºC de máxima e Faro só com 30ºC e aparece com vento fraco de norte, não concordo em nada com esta previsão. Então, 5ª feira, com todo o país, a ter vento de Norte/Noroeste e metem Descida Acentuada da Temperatura Máxima, ainda pusessem com excepção do Algarve, não ficava nada mal.  Lá vai, o IPMA meter água com a temperatura em Faro, será que ainda não aprenderam com esta situação todos os anos.


----------



## vamm (12 Mai 2015 às 11:49)

Não me admirava nada que Beja chegasse aos 41ºC, até porque normalmente faz muito mais calor quando o céu se encontra mais encoberto, do que quando está limpo. De qualquer das maneiras, são só previsões.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2015 às 11:56)

Já baixaram as previsões para 40ºC em Beja.
Não é considerada vaga de calor porque no dia 14 há um corte gigante de temperatura, algumas localidades baixam quase 12ºC


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mai 2015 às 17:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Muito estranho, esta previsão do IPMA, para 4ª feira, Beja com 41ºC de máxima e Faro só com 30ºC e aparece com vento fraco de norte, não concordo em nada com esta previsão. Então, 5ª feira, com todo o país, a ter vento de Norte/Noroeste e metem Descida Acentuada da Temperatura Máxima, ainda pusessem com excepção do Algarve, não ficava nada mal.  Lá vai, o IPMA meter água com a temperatura em Faro, será que ainda não aprenderam com esta situação todos os anos.



Boas Algarvio,

Não se poderá considerar também as diferenças entre nortada sinóptica e nortada por convecção?... tudo indica que o calor será varrido ou estarei a ver mal as coisas e os modelos também.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2015 às 20:55)

Brunomc disse:


> Vem ai pó do Deserto do Saara..lol



Essa previsão não é confirmada com tal intensidade neste modelo que até agora tem sido de grande confiança pelas observações no nosso território:
http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en














Embora a grandeza medida e as unidades não sejam as mesmas (na primeira é a carga de poeira por unidade de superfície em gramas por metro quadrado e na segunda é a quantidade por unidade de volume de ar perto do solo, em microgramas por metro cúbico), segundo esse modelo o território continental estaria submetido a níveis semelhantes aos que existem no próprio Sahara. No modelo da Universidade de Atenas está totalmente longe disso, as concentrações são, até, mínimas, relativamente a outras invasões que têm ocorrido este ano, por exemplo.

A diferença poderá estar no tipo de grandeza medida, contabilizando o primeiro modelo toda a poeira na extensão vertical da atmosfera e o segundo apenas junto ao solo. Em termos do que nos afecta, é a segunda medida que nos interessa.

Também o alcance da previsão é importante de notar: o primeiro é a 60 horas, foi emitido dia 10 às 12h; o segundo é a 36 horas, emitido ontem dia 11 às 12h.

A previsão da carga de poeiras é da Universidade de Tel-Aviv:
http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2015 às 21:06)

StormRic, tenho sérias dúvidas que esse modelo grego esteja correto, acredito muito mais no modelo israelita, porque hoje é bem visível, a imensidão de poeira, o céu estava completamente amarelado, o sol estava meio morto como é que pode estar só essas concentrações.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2015 às 21:18)

Nesta página podem ser comparadas as diferentes variáveis associadas às poeiras atmosféricas do Sahara:
http://dust.aemet.es/forecast

nomeadamente, à superfície:
http://dust.aemet.es/forecast/nmmb-bsc-dust-forecast-sconc

e a carga total:
http://dust.aemet.es/forecast/nmmb-bsc-dust-forecast-dust-load


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2015 às 21:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> StormRic, tenho sérias dúvidas que esse modelo grego esteja correto, acredito muito mais no modelo israelita, porque hoje é bem visível, a imensidão de poeira, o céu estava completamente amarelado, o sol estava meio morto como é que pode estar só essas concentrações.



Trata-se de diferentes grandezas a serem medidas como já expliquei na outra mensagem.

Em termos de deposição seca à superfície (aquela que nos afecta verdadeiramente):
http://dust.aemet.es/forecast/nmmb-bsc-dust-forecast-dust-dry-deposition

Não há ameaça alguma. Nota-se é a carga nos níveis médios/baixos, mas não à superfície.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2015 às 21:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> StormRic, tenho sérias dúvidas que esse modelo grego esteja correto, acredito muito mais no modelo israelita, porque hoje é bem visível, a imensidão de poeira, o céu estava completamente amarelado, o sol estava meio morto como é que pode estar só essas concentrações.



Aqui é explicado o modelo de onde derivam as apresentações pelas diferentes entidades, tais como a Universidade de Atenas ou a de Tel-Aviv.

http://dust.aemet.es/methods/the-nmmb-bsc-dust-model

O que eu realço é que apresentar como o faz a TAU faz parecer que é uma ameaça grave, mas a forma mais realista como nos afecta à superfície é a da Univ.Atenas.
Eu próprio julgava que se tratava de modelos diferentes, mas uma pequena investigação mostrou-me que deriva tudo do mesmo modelo. Algumas das minhas afirmações na primeira mensagem não se aplicam portanto.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2015 às 22:21)

Uma coisa parece-me certa: amanhã alguns locais vão bater recordes de temperatura máxima para o mês de Maio!


----------



## JTavares (12 Mai 2015 às 22:29)

Indique quais sff.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2015 às 22:32)

JTavares disse:


> Indique quais sff.


----------



## martinus (13 Mai 2015 às 00:15)

A máxima de maio em Beja são 39 C. que podem ser ultrapassados nesta quarta-feira segundo a previsão do IPMA que aponta para 41 C. Provavelmente isso não acontecerá, mas só saberemos quarta ao final da tarde. O Freemeteo aponta para uma máxima de 37,7 C. O Foreca leva a coisa exatamente até aos 39 C. Se estou a ler bem o GFS ele neste momento já não dá mais que 36 C. esta quarta de tarde. Eu acho bem. Recordes desses não interessam a ninguém.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 05:20)

Evolução da previsão segundo o GFS, temperatura para hoje dia 13 às 16  horas (15 utc).

Run das 18h de dia 12:






Run das 00h de dia 13:





WRF, run das 12h do dia 12:





AROME, run das 00h de dia 12:





run das 12h






ALADIN, run das 00h de dia 12:





run das 12h






Ficam aqui as previsões pois pode ser um evento histórico no Baixo Alentejo. 

Saída esta noite da previsão do IPMA confirma os >40ºC para Beja:


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2015 às 06:21)

De acordo com esta noticia, o recorde nacional a bater em Maio é de *39,5ºC* pertencente a Régua (28/2001) e Elvas (31/1999)
Beja em Maio tem como máximo os 37,2ºC (2006) mas é agora uma das candidatas do Alentejo a bater seu próprio recorde e recorde nacional.


----------



## martinus (13 Mai 2015 às 09:38)

Eu fui buscar o valor de 39 C. como máximo em Beja para o mês de maio, aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/001/



Vince disse:


> De acordo com esta noticia, o recorde nacional a bater em Maio é de *39,5ºC* pertencente a Régua (28/2001) e Elvas (31/1999)
> Beja em Maio tem como máximo os 37,2ºC (2006) mas é agora uma das candidatas do Alentejo a bater seu próprio recorde e recorde nacional.


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2015 às 09:59)

Viste em Aveiro que tem 39º em Maio. Provavelmente estavas a ver Beja em 1971-2000 mas quando mudaste para a normal 1981-2010 não reparaste que o site voltou para Aveiro. 
O ideal era o IPMA ter uma página dedicada a extremos como ontem o rozzo aqui sugeriu.


----------



## martinus (13 Mai 2015 às 10:10)

Sim deve ter sido isso, não reparei. De qualquer maneira se Aveiro tem um máximo absoluto registado em maio que é claramente superior ao de Beja, isso permite-me questionar a credibilidade desses valores, acho eu. Sendo ainda de mencionar que nesses valores Aveiro regista um máximo absoluto em maio claramente superior ao de junho o que também deve ser encarado como pouco credível como valor estatístico.


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2015 às 10:18)

São eventos extremados que não ocorrem sempre no Alentejo...

28 de Maio de 2001:






Mesmo hoje não é garantido que o recorde seja quebrado, pode aparecer alguma brisa, etc.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Mai 2015 às 10:23)

Vince disse:


> Viste em Aveiro que tem 39º em Maio. Provavelmente estavas a ver Beja em 1971-2000 mas quando mudaste para a normal 1981-2010 não reparaste que o site voltou para Aveiro.
> O ideal era o IPMA ter uma página dedicada a extremos como ontem o rozzo aqui sugeriu.



Nem mais, seria algo assim como no site da AEMET:
http://www.aemet.es/es/servicioscli...w=0&k=ext&l=4452&datos=det&x=4452&m=5&v=todos

Resultado para Badajoz:

*Variable
Mayo
 Máx. núm. de días de lluvia en el mes* 18 (may 2008)
* Máx. núm. de días de tormenta en el mes* 9 (may 2011)
* Prec. máx. en un día (l/m2)* 52.4 (29 may 1992)
* Prec. mensual más alta (l/m2)* 100.8 (may 1971)
* Prec. mensual más baja (l/m2)* Precipitación inapreciable (may 1979)
* Racha máx. viento: velocidad y dirección (Km/h)* Vel 147, Dir 230 (08 may 1970 16:55)
* Tem. máx. absoluta (°C)* 38.6 (31 may 2001)
* Tem. media de las máx. más alta (°C)* 29.5 (may 1965)
* Tem. media de las mín. más baja (°C)* 8.9 (may 1984)
* Tem. media más alta (°C)* 21.1 (may 2011)
* Tem. media más baja (°C)* 14.4 (may 1984)
* Tem. mín. absoluta (°C)* 4.0 (05 may 1975)


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 10:29)

Boas,
Para a próxima semana o GFS já coloca chuva e tempo mais fresco





Para Sexta,dia 22:










Vamos ver como evolui a situação ..


----------



## james (13 Mai 2015 às 10:42)

Estamos na era dos recordes de temperaturas máximas , já la vai o tempo dos recordes de temperaturas baixas  , essa e a nossa realidade .

O Alentejo e sem duvida a região do pais onde ocorrem os valores mais altos de temperaturas maximas de forma persistente .
O que não invalida que , ocasionalmente , as regiões menos quentes , como o Litoral Norte  e Centro , atinjam picos de calor com valores extremos .  A temperada cidade de Aveiro e um bom exemplo com esse valor extremo de 39 graus .


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2015 às 11:35)

james disse:


> Estamos na era dos recordes de temperaturas máximas , já la vai o tempo dos recordes de temperaturas baixas  , essa e a nossa realidade .
> 
> O Alentejo e sem duvida a região do pais onde ocorrem os valores mais altos de temperaturas maximas de forma persistente .
> O que não invalida que , ocasionalmente , as regiões menos quentes , como o Litoral Norte  e Centro , atinjam picos de calor com valores extremos .  A temperada cidade de Aveiro e um bom exemplo com esse valor extremo de 39 graus .



Em Maio de 2011 também num evento extremo, não teve estas máximas mas foi mais prolongado, as temperaturas mais altas em Portugal foram em Pinhão (35.8ºC), Monção, Mirandela, Alvega, Caramulo, Anadia, etc.
Até pode ser algum erro em Aveiro, mas não se esqueçam que por vezes nos extremos ocorrem outros fenómenos para além da simples advecção quente, como estar a sotavento duma serra em que o ar ao descer aquece adiabaticamente (depois de ter perdido humidade na subida). Geralmente é isso que acontece em locais como Monção, Anadia, etc. desde que a direcção do fluxo seja a que potencia esses fenómenos.


----------



## Thomar (13 Mai 2015 às 11:49)

Existe um outro factor, não tanto comum em Maio, mas que eu já presenciei (infelizmente), quando ocorrem incêndios florestais de grande dimensão e dependendo da direcção do vento estar ou não na direcção de uma EMA (por exemplo até uma distância de uns 10Km) vai influenciar os registos de temperatura.


----------



## martinus (13 Mai 2015 às 12:59)

O Alentejo anda pelos 30 C. a 32 C. neste momento; durante a tarde ainda pode subir mais 3 ou 4 graus, ou não?


----------



## rozzo (13 Mai 2015 às 13:22)

martinus disse:


> O Alentejo anda pelos 30 C. a 32 C. neste momento; durante a tarde ainda pode subir mais 3 ou 4 graus, ou não?



É esperado que suba mais que isso, os principais modelos apontam que algumas zonas do Baixo Alentejo possam andar perto dos tais 40º a meio da tarde. Basta ver algumas das cartas colocadas uns posts mais atrás. 
Vamos aguardar a ver se as previsões se confirmam ou se foram excessivas.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 15:31)

GFS, run das 06h de hoje, não toca no valor 40 mas pode ser um efeito de posicionamento em relação à malha:





ALADIN, run das 00h, a área acima de 38ºC foi muito diminuída e não abrange Beja, está mais a oeste/sudoeste:





AROME, run das 00h, globalmente mantém a mesma área com pequenas variações de forma:





Na verificação hora a hora para Beja nota-se que os valores reais estão cerca de 1ºC a 2ºC abaixo do previsto. Em parte pelas condições iniciais pelo amanhecer, mínima horária que foi atingida não às 5h mas às 7h, com 19,6ºC; não chegou aos 17ºC previstos às 5h, basicamente a subida de 4ºC que esteve prevista entre as 5h e as 7h foi invertida, será interessante perceber qual foi a causa. A partir daí manteve-se sempre abaixo mas nas últimas horas tem vindo a recuperar, às 13h estava apenas 0,7ºC abaixo do previsto.

Edição: às 14h está só 0,6ºC abaixo, *38,4ºC, record de Beja para Maio foi batido*!

Pela inclinação da linha de subida ainda vai ultrapassar os 40,0ºC.


----------



## belem (13 Mai 2015 às 19:17)

James disse:


> Estamos na era dos recordes de temperaturas máximas , já la vai o tempo dos recordes de temperaturas baixas , essa e a nossa realidade .
> 
> O Alentejo e sem duvida a região do pais onde ocorrem os valores mais altos de temperaturas maximas de forma persistente .
> O que não invalida que , ocasionalmente , as regiões menos quentes , como o Litoral Norte e Centro , atinjam picos de calor com valores extremos . A temperada cidade de Aveiro e um bom exemplo com esse valor extremo de 39 graus .



Eu continuo a achar que certas zonas do Tejo (e até mesmo do Douro) podem ser surpreendentemente estáveis a nível de temperaturas máximas (nos 3 meses mais quentes do ano), mesmo em relação ao Alentejo. Se são mais quentes ou não (no verão), não sei, mas acho que é possível, sobretudo no caso do Tejo (mas aí também já a pensar nas mínimas hipoteticamente mais altas, nesta região). O Douro poderá rivalizar a nivel de máximas nos 3 meses mais quentes, pelo menos.

Claro que o potencial não está patente nestes mapas, que usam apenas alguns pontos de referência e disparam valores aproximados.

Eu sei que é aquela conversa do costume, mas hoje é talvez um dia certo para relembrar este tema misterioso, na minha opinião. Admito que o Vale do Guadiana poderá ter estado mais quente hoje, porque hoje foi  talvez a zona mais atingida pelo calor. Seria interessante ter pelo menos um vislumbre de quais valores que poderão ter estado no vale do Guadiana (mesmo até o Vale do Tejo, poderá ter obtido valores interessantes, mas provavelmente não tão altos), mas sei que ainda não existem condições para tal. Se a maior vaga de ar quente tivesse ido para a zona Centro Interior, aí nem imagino a torreira do Tejo.

Vou ver se ressuscito o tópico das zonas mais quentes de Portugal continental, também porque o Jonas87 parecia estar interessado em saber mais sobre o tema, e quiçá pudesse haver interesse e vontade em avançar com umas medições em alguns locais.

Chega de offtopic, espero que a previsão de chuva para a semana, se concretize.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2015 às 19:53)

Máxima do Alentejo provisória foi, mais uma vez, revelada pela estação de Beja com *39,1ºC* às 15h UTC, mas só no mapa diário saberemos o valor real da máxima que provavelmente se aproxima dos 40ºC.

Estações IPMA
Amareleja - *38,7ºC* às 16h UTC
Castro Verde - *38,3ºC* às 16h UTC

Estações Wunderground
Serpa - *38,3ºC *às 16h
Amareleja - *39,2ºC* às 17h

Em Espanha -* 42,6ºC* foi a mais alta que encontrei
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANDALUC28


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2015 às 20:31)

Mesmo assim se não fosse a depressão no norte da Península Ibérica a empurrar todo o calor para Espanha, podiamos ter uma massa de ar quente diretamente para Portugal. Espanha com um calor brutal, ISO 25ºC quase sobre todo o território centro e sul. 

Arrefecimento de amanhã, arrasta por completo todo o calor, ficando apenas o Algarve com uma margem rés vés no quente.






Mais uma situação de anticiclone poderoso e vale depressionário a sul que reforça a circulação de calor vindo do Norte de África.
Aquecimento de Sábado e Domingo (Desta vez vem com rotação de leste)









E pelo meio da semana, apesar de ser menos objetivo, arrefecimento brusco, eu diria quase fora do normal. (Aquela ISO 5ºC)





Este é o exemplo perfeito e rigoroso do dia de hoje, pelas 15h.





Subida, descida, subida, descida... Montanha Russa e não há chuva... 
Mas o anticiclone parece que não vai largar os Açores nos próximos dias ou semanas.
Parece que a seca moderada vai continuar ou até piorar


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 23:41)

Daria umas valentes trovoadas na zona do Gerês  




*
Valores de Cape e LI*
>Vieira do Minho: *1621 J/Kg / -5,5*
>Póvoa de Lanhoso: *1512 J/Kg / -5,2*
>Cabereira de Basto:* 1500 J/Kg / -5,2*
_
(Meteogramas 2015/05/13 12Z)
_
Ainda falta algum tempo , vamos esperar


----------



## james (14 Mai 2015 às 11:53)

Bom dia ,

Começa a ganhar alguma consistência e consonância entre o "GFS" e o "ECMWF" a possibilidade de termos uns dias seguidos nublados e com alguma chuva para a próxima semana .

E a possiblidade do regresso da neve as terras altas .


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2015 às 23:40)

Só um aparte já que estamos à mira de situações de poeiras sarianas, há outro modelo da AEMET que me parece bastante interessante: http://dust.aemet.es/forecast


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mai 2015 às 21:43)

Isto explica o vento de hoje, literalmente A vs B 





E a luta lá continua e a depressão a sul parece ganhar terreno até Domingo, trazendo consigo o calor. Vento deve permanecer ao longo dos dias, mais a Norte.









ISO 15ºC volta a tapar Portugal









Chuva? Nem se vê nos modelos, o AA protege-nos de tudo e do sul não se consegue desenvolver grande coisa.
Água do mar já vai avançado, 18-19ºC na costa lisboeta, 19-20ºC na costa algarvia e 17-18ºC no Norte.
_______________
*Dados Solares*
Nascer - 6h25
Pôr - 20h49
Duração do dia - 14h15mins
Meio dia solar - 13h33
Ângulo solar máximo - 70-71º


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 22:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Só um aparte já que estamos à mira de situações de poeiras sarianas, há outro modelo da AEMET que me parece bastante interessante: http://dust.aemet.es/forecast



Precisamente! 



StormRic disse:


> Nesta página podem ser comparadas as diferentes variáveis associadas às poeiras atmosféricas do Sahara:
> http://dust.aemet.es/forecast
> 
> nomeadamente, à superfície:
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Trata-se de diferentes grandezas a serem medidas como já expliquei na outra mensagem.
> 
> Em termos de deposição seca à superfície (aquela que nos afecta verdadeiramente):
> http://dust.aemet.es/forecast/nmmb-bsc-dust-forecast-dust-dry-deposition
> ...





StormRic disse:


> *Aqui é explicado o modelo de onde derivam as apresentações pelas diferentes entidades, tais como a Universidade de Atenas ou a de Tel-Aviv.
> 
> http://dust.aemet.es/methods/the-nmmb-bsc-dust-model*
> 
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mai 2015 às 00:42)

Vento e ondulação forte regressa na segunda, bem como temperaturas mais amenas, regressamos à situação da semana passada, luta entre A e B.













Que dois sistemas de pressão teimosos! 

Mas o tempo mais fresco é causado pela depressão que afetará a Europa Central, arrastando, mais uma vez, o calor.





Nortadaaaaaaa





Muita nebulosidade é de esperar, e pouca chuva há de chegar! 
*Único indicio de chuva no campo da futurologia +216h*


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2015 às 17:41)

Subtil deslocamento do vale depressionário para oeste trouxe
as temperaturas altas até ao litoral:















Ficando menos pronunciado e começando já a retroceder, trará uma descida das temperaturas e novamente a nortada para os próximos dias:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2015 às 00:11)

Mais uma avaliação dos próximos dias:

- Vento continuará, aliás, até mais forte do que o esperado, visto que a "luta" entre o anticiclone e a depressão no Norte de África intensifica-se e quem paga é o litoral português.









- Vento continuará pela noite, madrugada e o máximo de intensificação deve rondar as 12h. (Cuidado com os olhos!)









- No resto da semana ainda se espera bastante vento





- Será que esta "luta" entre depressão e anticiclone acaba?

De acordo com os modelos GFS sim, mas ainda é capaz de durar uma semana até o sistema de pressão baixa "ganhar".









E com ele vem mais uma vez calorzinho do Norte de África









A esperança de chuva em Maio é quase nula, os modelos há dias que não prevêem nada, mesmo com a depressão do norte de África a subir para latitudes norte, a chuva ou fica em Espanha ou não gosta de Portugal! Único registo de chuva no futuro previsível e distante:





Maio mês seco e quente? A resposta evolui para um SIM


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 17:12)

Evolução das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas (SST)nas últimas duas semanas:











O aumento da anomalia positiva, quer em área quer em intensidade, à volta da península e Europa ocidental em geral, continua, especialmente a sul do Algarve, embora lute contra o efeito dos ventos locais, nortada, que deslocando as águas superficiais provocam a subida das águas mais frias subjacentes, o fenómeno denominado upwelling. Este efeito é no entanto visível apenas numa faixa relativamente estreita em torno da península, mais evidente na costa ocidental e sudoeste.
Recupera-se rapidamente a anomalia positiva a norte das Antilhas e ao largo da costa nordeste dos EUA. Os Açores mantém-se praticamente em valores normais, com um ligeiro aumento. Globalmente para o Atlântico norte o corredor positivo que ligava o Golfo do México às Ilhas Britânicas deslocou-se para sueste e não está tão intenso como há um mês atrás, por exemplo, especialmente na zona central.
Se a situação sinóptica fôr favorável e ocorrerem trovoadas, a região sul do nosso território continental poderá beneficiar daquela anomalia positiva a sudoeste, caso se mantenha o que pela evolução parece bastante provável, pela maior disponibildade de humidade nos níveis baixos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 17:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Maio mês seco e quente?



Pela precipitação caída na primeira semana do mês, o Maio deste ano já se livrou numa grande parte do território da classificação de seco; é até normal ou mesmo chuvoso em certos locais (não no sul infelizmente). Quente, parece não haver dúvidas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2015 às 20:04)

StormRic disse:


> Evolução das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas (SST)nas últimas duas semanas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É por isso que a baixa pressão não larga o Algarve!


----------



## Norther (20 Mai 2015 às 01:42)

E vamos continuar com vento de NE moderado o resto da semana e talvez aquela depressão que vai andar a vaguear entre o norte e África e o sul da Península nos afete e deixe alguma precipitação no final do dia de domingo


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2015 às 20:04)

E a "luta" entre anticiclone e baixa pressão parece continuar durante semanas, parece que nunca tem fim! As isobaras continuam muito próximas umas das outras, aumentando assim a intensidade do vento na costa portuguesa, mas os modelos apontam para um afastamento para oeste, devido à pequena depressão "ganhar terreno" em relação ao AA que parece não largar os Açores. Por isso podemos ver a partir de amanhã uma subida da temperatura e ao longo da semana vai rondar os 30ºC, pelos modelos espera-se que chegue calor vindo do Norte de África e de Espanha, podendo também trazer precipitação alheia para o sul, mas nada de significativo... 

Exemplo de Lisboa






Vento enfraquecerá devido à ascensão da depressão, ondulação também ficará mais calma e a temp. da água do mar aumentará aos poucos. Chegada de calor provoca os 33ºC do dia 28, bem como uma mínima rara de 20ºC, quase também rara nos dias de Verão. 
Para Maio é isto!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2015 às 23:25)

IPMA corrigiu a temp. da água do mar, a Nortada foi tão forte que já está nos 14ºC! É surpreendente visto que é dificil ver o mar a descer de uma semana para a outra 4ºC! Irá subir lentamente, mas as anomalias destas semanas serão interessantes!


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Mai 2015 às 11:19)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf

A AEMET, na previsão mensal com base no Centro Europeu (VarEPS-Mensal), antecipam mudanças para o início de junho, nomeadamente na anomalias de precipitação positiva e de temperatura mais baixa do que o habitual. 
Será que este verão vai ser semelhante ao do ano passado, em que o calor veio antes do tempo e durante os meses de junho a agosto parecia a primavera que não tinha ocorrido??? Esperamos pelas cenas dos próximos episódios


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2015 às 16:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf
> 
> A AEMET, na previsão mensal com base no Centro Europeu (VarEPS-Mensal), antecipam mudanças para o início de junho, nomeadamente na anomalias de precipitação positiva e de temperatura mais baixa do que o habitual.
> Será que este verão vai ser semelhante ao do ano passado, em que o calor veio antes do tempo e durante os meses de junho a agosto parecia a primavera que não tinha ocorrido??? Esperamos pelas cenas dos próximos episódios



O CFS já vem apresentando há algum tempo o anticiclone a oeste em Junho. O GFS, de vez em quando, indica o mesmo:











Não é certo, claro. Mas a tendência começa a entrar nos modelos.


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Mai 2015 às 17:46)

Boas tardes .

De facto parece-me de assinalar a persistência e força do AA a norte do arquipélago que, em conjunto com a baixa pressão a sul da P.I., injeta esta corrente moderada a forte de N/NE, com humidade relativa bastante baixa, até no litoral oeste. O vento de NE persiste quase ao longo do dia todo, mesmo junto ao mar (pois não é suficientemente quente para se dar a inversão). E ao que parece, o padrão é para continuar até pelo menos meio da próxima semana (e já está assim quase desde início da semana).

Claro que este padrão tão consistente e quase típico de Verão terá de ser compensado mais para a frente, e não me admirava nada que fosse o mês de Junho a "pagar" com a fava .

Em relação ao Verão propriamente dito, é futurologia falar dele mas sinceramente não acredito que tenhamos um segundo Verão consecutivo "fresco" e com precipitação acima da média como o anterior. Mas pode acontecer, claro...


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mai 2015 às 18:26)

beachboy30 disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> De facto parece-me de assinalar a persistência e força do AA a norte do arquipélago que, em conjunto com a baixa pressão a sul da P.I., injeta esta corrente moderada a forte de N/NE, com humidade relativa bastante baixa, até no litoral oeste. O vento de NE persiste quase ao longo do dia todo, mesmo junto ao mar (pois não é suficientemente quente para se dar a inversão). E ao que parece, o padrão é para continuar até pelo menos meio da próxima semana (e já está assim quase desde início da semana).
> 
> ...



Mas também não é muito normal, haver precipitação inferior à média, em todo o território continental durante 4 meses consecutivos (dez14 a mar15), exceto abril (em algumas regiões) e vamos lá ver o que será de maio.

O que tem acontecido é que os padrões se mantêm durante mais tempo, mas acredito que já exista uma mudança em curso. Maio 2015 seria frio, não fosse aquela semana de extremos. A posição do AA, está com tendência para deixar aberto um corredor, mais lá para o início de junho. E depois quem sabe, talvez venham umas trovoadas em pleno verão, resultando num verão fresco em termos de médias, o que não impede que venha 1 ou 2 ondas de calor.

O que me parece é que os padrões tendem a arrastar-se demasiado tempo, comparem o inverno da costa leste dos EUA com o que aconteceu por cá desde dezembro, existe uma semelhança: Padrão estático, dum lado frio e neve/chuva meses a fio, deste lado tempo ameno e seca.


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2015 às 18:54)

Paulo H disse:


> O que me parece é que os padrões tendem a arrastar-se demasiado tempo, comparem o inverno da costa leste dos EUA com o que aconteceu por cá desde dezembro, existe uma semelhança: Padrão estático, dum lado frio e neve/chuva meses a fio, deste lado tempo ameno e seca.



O que passou na costa este dos EUA tem a ver com o que se passa na costa oeste do mesmo país. A situação é muito grave e está a arrastar-se há alguns anos. O Alasca está a bater recordes máximos de temperatura. Claro que tem efeitos no Atlântico mas quando comparando a estabilidade das duas situações, a 'nossa' é mais instável. O El Nino deverá trazer chuva para a costa oeste, quebrando assim os padrões meteorológicos vigentes. Ainda assim, a médio prazo espera-se que a situação se mantenha crítica. Relativamente aos efeitos do El Nino no Atlântico... é esperar para ver.


----------



## james (22 Mai 2015 às 19:15)

E os padrões na primavera estão cada vez mais pronunciados e prolongados , antigamente as estacoes de transição caraterizavam - se pela sua instabilidade mas também pela amenidade e suavidade das condições climatéricas .

Agora , como neste mês de maio , por exemplo , somos capaz de ter no 
 mesmo mês uma tempestade violenta e temperaturas elevadas para a época . Pessoalmente , acho que e uma mudança que esta a ocorrer a já algum tempo , as estacoes de transição estão a extremar - se e a perder a suavidade que era a sua imagem de marca .


----------



## Agreste (22 Mai 2015 às 21:39)

Salvador-Recife-Fortaleza... Salvador 600mm no que vai deste mês.

(El Niño ou não)

Este triângulo brasileiro está a ter no mês de maio 190% da precipitação normal e é uma região árida - o sertão brasileiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mai 2015 às 23:07)

Pelos modelos do GFS, a estabilidade do AA é que vai determinar o futuro, se for ligeiramente para oeste ou para norte, as frentes conseguem chegar ao território. Mas enquanto Junho não chega, o tempo mantêm-se constante, a rondar os 30ºC em muitos locais, continuas injecções de calor vindas da baixa pressão a sul da Península Ibérica. Dias magníficos é a previsão dos próximos 10 dias, bons dias para uma pessoa ir de férias e descansar, com vento fraco.

Junho ainda é incógnito


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 16:34)

Um aguaceiro de 4mm em Monchique:





e outros fracos teimosamente a evitar caírem sobre o território:





é tudo o que restou das previsões do GFS de precipitação para amanhã no Algarve, run de hoje das 6h.

O que estava a ser modelado para o fim do mês 29, 30 também já praticamente desapareceu.

A mais de 300h aparece na primeira semana de Junho uma daquelas situações de "sonho", que vai recambiada para o tópico respectivo.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 21:23)

Isto é o que ainda resta de mais significativo na previsão para amanhã:








Tudo o que estava previsto para 29 e 30 foi completamente varrido do mapa. Se se confirmar, assim acaba a precipitação de Maio, como está. Só é dada uma pequenina esperança ao noroeste com uma frente pouco activa no dia 31 para o fim da manhã, muito longe, a 192 horas de distância, nem vale a pena pensar nisso.


----------



## stormy (23 Mai 2015 às 23:33)

*Boas.

Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade convectiva, pontualmente forte na região sudeste.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma série de máximos de vorticidade teem vindo a avançar desde nordeste, na circulação de um bloqueio anticiclonico que se extende a noroeste do território.
Durante o dia de amanhã estes campos de vorticidade vão-se organizar numa cut off que se colocará sobre Marrocos.
Na periferia norte da cut off, a região sul será afectada por ar frio em altura e uma intensificação do fluxo de nordeste nos niveis médios e altos.

Á superficie  uma forte area de alta pressão extende-se em crista até á Europa ocidental, com fluxo de leste sobre o território.
Durante a tarde o forte aquecimento diurno deverá gerar uma baixa térmica no SW da peninsula, com entrada de brisas de NW e SW, gerando uma area de convergencia entre a serra Algarvia e a sierra Morena...o retorno de humidade e em conjunto com as temperaturas elevadas á superficie deverão gerar bons gradientes termicos verticais, com CAPE até 500-800J/Kg.

Neste contexto espera-se que surjam alguns focos convectivos.

A rotação do vento á superficie para o quadrante oeste, enquanto que em altura se mantem de nordeste, deverá gerar shear até 10-20m/s aos 8km, que será suficiente para que se possa organizar um cluster com algumas células de ciclo de vida mais longos.

Estas células poderão gerar  granizo dados os fortes gradientes termicos verticais assim como a presença de algum ar seco nos niveis altos, e por este motivo coloco um nivel amarelo para partes da região sul e sudeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2015 às 15:47)

stormy disse:


> *Boas.
> 
> Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade convectiva, pontualmente forte na região sudeste.
> 
> ...


!!! Isto não esperava, radar com a cor máxima!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2015 às 15:54)

Vamos ter uma semana de Verão!

AA afasta-se ligeiramente para Noroeste mas é suficiente para a depressão "ganhar a luta" e ascender a Portugal e trazer consigo o calor. 

















Na Quarta - Quinta deve ser o dia mais quente da semana













Ainda não posso dizer muito sobre Junho, os modelos prevêem coisas diferentes de dia para dia.


----------



## stormy (24 Mai 2015 às 17:37)

*Boas tardes..

Para amanhã temos de novo condições favoráveis á ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas que serão pontualmente fortes/marginalmente severos em partes do extremo sul.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma cut-off mantém-se nas proximidades do Golfo de Cadiz, e um anticiclone em ómega avança de noroeste, criando uma faixa de vento moderado a forte de quadrante leste nos níveis altos.

Á superficie intensificam-se os gradientes barométricos, com uma area de baixa pressão a afectar o SW da Península e Golfo de Cadiz enquanto que uma área de alta pressão se mantem sobre os 2/3 norte da Península.

Se por um lado a aproximação de geopotenciais mais elevados deverá aquecer ligeiramente a alta troposfera, também á superficie se espera que haja maior aquecimento, em parte devido á menor intensidade das brisas maritimas durante a tarde.
Assim sendo, o calor acumulado, a evaporação da precipitação ocorrida hoje e o retorno de humidade junto á frente de brisa durante a tarde, deverão gerar áreas de instabilidade com até 500-1000J/kg de SBCAPE á mesoescala.

A orografia e convergência de brisa deverão garantir iniciação convectiva durante a tarde.

O shear amanhã será mais robusto do que aquele verificado hoje, dado  o maior escoamento em altura...valores até 15-25m/s de DLS aos 8km deverão surgir, em especial junto das frentes de brisa, pelo que a convecção se organizará linearmente e em cluster, com alguns segmentos arqueados...*estas estruturas deverão gerar granizo e não se pode excluir um down/microburst com rajadas pontualmente fortes. *


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 18:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> !!! Isto não esperava, radar com a cor máxima!



Previsão do IPMA 






Trovoadas? Não! Podem ir passear para o campo à vontade, no máximo um aguaceiro, nada de especial... 






É que se não se dizem estas coisas, continua tudo a funcionar do mesmo modo.


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2015 às 21:58)

StormRic disse:


> Previsão do IPMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ocorrência de aguaceiros no baixo alentejo e algarve", convinha era terem dito que eram fortes aguaceiros, acompanhados de trovoada e granizo. É que apanhar estas bestas de células, no meio dos campos (como muitas pessoas estão a trabalhar nesta altura), é caso para dizer "não corram que não é preciso". Não foram nada meigas, acreditem!


----------



## james (24 Mai 2015 às 22:04)

Boa noite ,

Tirando este pequeno episodio no SE , o " verão " segue o seu percurso imparável para as próximas 240 horas , pelo menos , tendo em conta os principais modelos.

As pequenas depressões que , pontualmente  , vão surgindo a longo prazo  nos modelos , são aniquiladas rapidamente .


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 22:19)

james disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> Tirando este pequeno episodio no SE , o " verão " segue o seu percurso imparável para as próximas 240 horas , pelo menos , tendo em conta os principais modelos.
> 
> As pequenas depressões que , pontualmente  , vão surgindo a longo prazo  nos modelos , são aniquiladas rapidamente .



O episódio de hoje põe-me de certo modo descrente quanto aos modelos. Embora sejam fenómenos em pequena escala permitem revelar que o perfil vertical da atmosfera não está a ser correctamente modelado e que situações destas embora estivessem minimamente previstas, não o estavam com esta intensidade pontual, e vão voltar a acontecer, pelo menos localmente. Não são obviamente, quebras do "verão", pelo contrário, bem normais durante o verão. Ao litoral mais populoso e portanto onde teriam mais impacto mediático e oficial, é mais difícil chegarem.


----------



## james (25 Mai 2015 às 11:16)

Ohando aos modelos , o AA segue de forma imperial , com uma estabilidade que normalmente apenas se vê nos meses de verão . Nada de instabilidade no horizonte , o que tendo em conta que estamos no " maio das trovoadas  " é , no mínimo um pouco invulgar .

Região do Litoral Norte vai seguindo com forte anomalia positiva na temperatura  .


----------



## comentador (25 Mai 2015 às 13:25)

Boa tarde!

No noaa, há previsão de precipitação já a partir de dia 1 de Junho e depois dia 3, 4 e 5 mais precipitação. Vi apenas para o baixo alentejo! Não sou nenhum "expert" em analisar modelos, mas será para levar em conta ou é apenas a longo prazo? Nota-se que há muita divergência nas previsões a longo prazo, ora preveêm alguma chuva ora ja ná não preveêm nada! Agradecia uma resposta mais consistente, apesar de ainda faltar uma semana! Obrigado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mai 2015 às 18:07)

StormRic disse:


> O episódio de hoje põe-me de certo modo descrente quanto aos modelos. Embora sejam fenómenos em pequena escala permitem revelar que o perfil vertical da atmosfera não está a ser correctamente modelado e que situações destas embora estivessem minimamente previstas, não o estavam com esta intensidade pontual, e vão voltar a acontecer, pelo menos localmente. Não são obviamente, quebras do "verão", pelo contrário, bem normais durante o verão. Ao litoral mais populoso e portanto onde teriam mais impacto mediático e oficial, é mais difícil chegarem.


Exatamente! Quando olhei para o radar e depois fui logo ver a previsão do GFS nem metade da precipitação previa, era tipo no máximo 3mm e células de aguaceiros... Não sei se foi uma intensificação rápida. Quando olhei pensei "são só alguns pingos"... sim sim tal e qual. Se houvessem mais estações, visto que as células foram bastante locais, tínhamos visto acumulados astronómicos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mai 2015 às 18:10)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> No noaa, há previsão de precipitação já a partir de dia 1 de Junho e depois dia 3, 4 e 5 mais precipitação. Vi apenas para o baixo alentejo! Não sou nenhum "expert" em analisar modelos, mas será para levar em conta ou é apenas a longo prazo? Nota-se que há muita divergência nas previsões a longo prazo, ora preveêm alguma chuva ora ja ná não preveêm nada! Agradecia uma resposta mais consistente, apesar de ainda faltar uma semana! Obrigado!


Para Junho também tenho as minhas dúvidas ainda Só para dia 28/29 é que podemos dar previsões mais concretas... Por enquanto a semana de Verão continuará... Desta vez o calor é mais central na região centro/sul


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 00:16)

O oceano está a aquecer mais depressa do que é normal, daí a anomalia positiva a sul da península já atingir os 2ºC. Ainda persistiu na última semana uma quebra da anomalia positiva junto às costas, como é habitual nas situações de nortada.
Novidade é o reforço muito rápido do corredor positivo SW-NE a passar a NW dos Açores, penso que o arquipélago começará a sentir brevemente os efeitos com a erosão do anticiclone e a sua substituição por situações depressionárias. O anticiclone deve posicionar-se longe a oeste.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Mai 2015 às 11:53)

StormRic disse:


> O oceano está a aquecer mais depressa do que é normal, daí a anomalia positiva a sul da península já atingir os 2ºC. Ainda persistiu na última semana uma quebra da anomalia positiva junto às costas, como é habitual nas situações de nortada.
> Novidade é o reforço muito rápido do corredor positivo SW-NE a passar a NW dos Açores, penso que o arquipélago começará a sentir brevemente os efeitos com a erosão do anticiclone e a sua substituição por situações depressionárias. O anticiclone deve posicionar-se longe a oeste.



Boas,
E parece haver uma tendência para o começo do mês de Junho algo instável pelo continente. Talvez um 2º round do mês de Abril mas mais potente. 
O GFS já mostra isso há algum tempo mas parece haver uma dissociação entre os 2 principais modelos. O GFS mete Cut'offs e o Europeu mete a dorsal em cima de nós. Vamos ver qual é a evolução durante esta semana.


----------



## james (27 Mai 2015 às 12:27)

Boas , 

Olhando aos modelos , junho parece querer começar ainda com mais calor .


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Mai 2015 às 16:10)

Boas quais sao as previsoes do tempo amanha em alguns sites vejo aguaceiros, noutros vejo sol em que que ficamos?


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 17:07)

celia salta disse:


> Boas quais sao as previsoes do tempo amanha em alguns sites vejo aguaceiros, noutros vejo sol em que que ficamos?



Quer a previsão do IPMA quer os modelos, GFS e AROME por exemplo, indicam realmente a possibilidade de aguaceiros nas regiões do interior. Acho que serão isolados e a maior parte dos locais vão passar o dia sem qualquer precipitação e mesmo com pouca nebulosidade. Não é possível pormenorizar mais do que isto. Adianto que a precipitação tem maior probabilidade de ocorrer a sul do Tejo e só para o fim da tarde e noite. Essa probabilidade parece aumentar para sexta-feira, especialmente durante a noite e manhã.


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Mai 2015 às 17:16)

StormRic disse:


> Quer a previsão do IPMA quer os modelos, GFS e AROME por exemplo, indicam realmente a possibilidade de aguaceiros nas regiões do interior. Acho que serão isolados e a maior parte dos locais vão passar o dia sem qualquer precipitação e mesmo com pouca nebulosidade. Não é possível pormenorizar mais do que isto. Adianto que a precipitação tem maior probabilidade de ocorrer a sul do Tejo e só para o fim da tarde e noite. Essa probabilidade parece aumentar para sexta-feira, especialmente durante a noite e manhã.


podem vir acompanhados de trovoada?


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 18:18)

celia salta disse:


> podem vir acompanhados de trovoada?



É possível mas é pouco provável amanhã, mais provável na 6ª no sul e interior. Até podem ocorrer, na minha opinião, logo pela manhã na 6ª, o CAPE é previsto bastante elevado pelo GFS para a manhã e início da tarde no sueste alentejano e sotavento algarvio. Muito isoladamente penso que podem ocorrer na cordilheira central também, mas fracas. Oficialmente a previsão do IPMA não menciona até agora trovoadas para estes dias.
Talvez o Stormy faça uma previsão hoje.


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Mai 2015 às 18:21)

StormRic disse:


> É possível mas é pouco provável amanhã, mais provável na 6ª no sul e interior. Até podem ocorrer, na minha opinião, logo pela manhã na 6ª, o CAPE é previsto bastante elevado pelo GFS para a manhã e início da tarde no sueste alentejano e sotavento algarvio. Muito isoladamente penso que podem ocorrer na cordilheira central também, mas fracas. Oficialmente a previsão do IPMA não menciona até agora trovoadas para estes dias.
> Talvez o Stormy faça uma previsão hoje.


Obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mai 2015 às 20:56)

A baixa depressão parece não querer largar Portugal nem mesmo em Junho... AA continua bem quietinho nos Açores.
A chuva parece chegar brevemente, mesmo sendo meros aguaceiros podem chegar a ultrapassar as expectativas!
Enquanto isso a ponte de calor continua entre África e a Península Ibérica.

E já passou 1 mês sem chuva (mais que 2mm)... Seca moderada/ severa para Lisboa?
______________
*Sol*
Nascer - 6h15
Pôr - 20h55
Horas de luz - 14h40mins 
Ângulo - 73º

Solstício aproxima-se...


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2015 às 21:55)

*Boas..

Para amanhã esperam-se alguns aguaceiros ou trovoadas dispersos.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma cut off aproxima-se do Golfo de Cadiz e avança para nordeste, fluxo mais intenso de leste e ar frio em altura afectam em especial o sul.
Á superficie o anticiclone mantém-se a norte, favorecendo uma circulação de leste com brisas de oeste e sudoeste durante a tarde.

Durante o dia forte aquecimento é esperado, no entanto a humidade disponível é questionável, apenas está garantida uma camada superficial mais húmida junto das frentes de brisa, onde o CAPE poderá atingir pontualmente os 1000-1500J/kg.

Igualmente junto da frente de brisa, valores de shear pontualmente até 15m/s aos 8km deverão ocorrer, nomeadamente na região do vale do Tejo e do Sado.

Alguma convecção é esperada, nomeadamente onde a interacção entre a frente de brisa e a topografia seja mais favorável...a actividade deverá ser em geral desorganizada e de base alta, pelo que não se espera convecção severa.

Não se pode excluir que no vale do Tejo/Sado possa ocorrer alguma célula pontualmente mais forte, com risco de algum granizo, mas o timing terá de ser perfeito já que a area de shear mais favorável está muito próxima do litoral, e a ocorrer alguma célula mais forte esta terá de surgir durante um curto espaço temporal durante o qual a convergência da brisa é maximizada..

Dada a incerteza, apenas está garantido um nível cinzento.


----------



## vitamos (28 Mai 2015 às 09:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A baixa depressão parece não querer largar Portugal nem mesmo em Junho... AA continua bem quietinho nos Açores.



Apenas uma nota: Uma depressão é um sistema de baixas pressões. Não existem "baixas depressões"


----------



## rozzo (28 Mai 2015 às 11:15)

Várias saídas em vários modelos começam mesmo a ameaçar um episódio mais quente que este para a semana....  
Exemplo a saída das 00utc do GFS:

- Geopotenciais altíssimos;
- t850 acima dos 20º
- cut-off posicionada para injectar fluxo bem marcado de E/SE.

Até faz lembrar cartas dos primeiros dias de Agosto de 2003, com a instabilidade misturada com calor extremo.

Mas ainda falta uma semana, oxalá mude para cenário mais suave, este poderia ser chato, não apenas em desconforto térmico, como gravoso para incêndios florestais.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2015 às 11:31)

O dia de hoje está a ser especialmente muito quente, associado à entrada de ar quente e seco nas regiões do interior *centro* e *sul*, procedente de sueste aos 500 hPa e de leste aos 300 hPa (cartas Aladin do IPMA). Provavelmente as temperaturas irão roçar ou ultrapassar mesmo os 40 ºC em alguns pontos próximos ao vale do rio Guadiana e do vale médio do rio Tejo (poderão ser ultrapassados alguns dos valores atingidos dia 13 de Maio).

Para amanhã os ventos rodarão mais para o quadrante norte, o que provocará uma acentuada descida da temperatura máxima onde hoje fará mais calor.


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2015 às 12:28)

*Boas tardes...

Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade convectiva dispersa em praticamente todo o interior, sendo que algumas células fortes ou marginalmente severas deverão surgir no extremo sudeste do território.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma cut-off desloca-se para o sul de Espanha, enquanto que um vasto campo de geopotencial relativamente baixo se mantém no Atlantico...a circulação de níveis médios e altos deverá assim  rodar para noroeste e intensificar-se ao longo do período.

Á superficie uma frente fria avança desde NW,   durante a tarde o forte aquecimento diurno deverá aumentar os  gradientes térmicos horizontais, pelo que se espera uma intensificação marcada do fluxo de NW junto ao litoral,  com a frente de brisa/frente fria a tornar-se mais acentuada.
No Sul, em regime pré frontal, o fluxo de níveis baixos deverá  rodar  para o quadrante sul, injectando uma massa de ar muito humida que reside no Golfo de Cadiz...á medida que essa massa de ar é aquecida sobre terra valores de SBCAPE assinavaleis deverão surgir, com até 2000J/Kg em alguns pontos.
No resto do território, os valores de SBCAPE são mais modestos.

Os parâmetros dinâmicos  não sendo excepcionais, são minimamente interessantes no sudeste, onde se estabelece uma linha de convergência durante varias horas a marcar o limite entre a progressão de ar frio vindo de NW e o regime de advecção quente de sul, formando-se inclusive uma estrutura em low level jet junto desta.

Junto á linha haverá shear com componente rotacional acentuada ( vento de S á sfc  e de NW logo a 1-2km), embora o fraco fluxo troposférico apenas garanta valores efectivos em torno aos 10-15m/s com helicidade nunca superior a 250m2/s2.
*
Neste contexto, algumas células surgirão, organizando-se numa broken line de movimento lento...1 ou 2 das células poderão adquirir caracter supercelular durante a fase de maturação, não sendo de excluir uma tromba ou tornado breve dado o forte shear rotacional nos niveis baixos.
No entanto, o risco maior prende-se com a ocorrência de granizo dados os fortes gradientes verticais e algum ar seco nos niveis médios.. o elevado conteúdo em agua nos níveis baixos também poderá favorecer a ocorrência de precipitação pontualmente excessiva.*

*No resto do território,* valores de CAPE mais baixos, maior incerteza quando á disponibilidade de humidade e um contexto dinâmico algo menos interessante deverão permitir apenas algumas estruturas convectivas desorganizadas sem risco de tempo significativo associado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2015 às 19:25)

vitamos disse:


> Apenas uma nota: Uma depressão é um sistema de baixas pressões. Não existem "baixas depressões"


Desculpem a minha ignorância  Mas é o hábito


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2015 às 19:33)

Atividade forte inesperada nos sul para hoje!?

Mais uma vez, valor máximo!  Aquela região deve estar farta de chuva forte e trovoada não prevista! Para amanhã já prevêem trovoada e chuva...
São fenómenos muito localizados mas coitadas das pessoas que não levaram chapéu de chuva em Barrancos, Serpa, Reguengos de Monsaraz e dirige-se para Évora...abriguem-se! Se fosse em Lisboa já estavam repletos de queixas...













Infelizmente as células estão num local onde existem poucas estações do IPMA, e basicamente nenhuma no Wunderground


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2015 às 21:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Atividade forte inesperada nos sul para hoje!?
> 
> Mais uma vez, valor máximo!  *Aquela região deve estar farta de chuva forte e trovoada não prevista! Para amanhã já prevêem trovoada e chuva...
> São fenómenos muito localizados mas coitadas das pessoas que não levaram chapéu de chuva em Barrancos, Serpa, Reguengos de Monsaraz e dirige-se para Évora...abriguem-se! Se fosse em Lisboa já estavam repletos de queixas..*.
> ...



Segundo a previsão do IPMA para hoje: 
Previsão para 5ª feira, 28.maio.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade a partir da tarde, em especial no interior das
regiões Centro e Sul, onde há possibilidade de ocorrência de
aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada.

Como é que podes dizer que é precipitação não prevista, se os aguaceiros e trovoadas estão escritos na previsão do IPMA para hoje, por isso não há queixa nenhuma.


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2015 às 22:49)

*::::::UPDATE::::::*

Tendo em conta a previsão anterior, nos ultimos ciclos dos modelos de mesoescala houve uma melhoria de alguns aspectos dinamicos para o dia de amanhã, nomeadamente uma intensificação a corrente em altura, com aproximação de uma area de reforço de vorticidade em altura vinda de NW..

Em resposta, a dinamica de niveis baixos melhorou, com uma melhor estruturação de uma  baixa térmica entre o Vale do Tejo e o do Guadiana, onde se dá um reforço da convergencia nos niveis baixos, que depois é exacerbada pela entrada da frente fria/frente de brisa durante o meio e fim da tarde.
Há tambem indicios de um reforço da humidade disponivel em partes do interior centro e sul, com o establecimento de uma corrente de sudoeste antes da chegada da frente.

Assim sendo, com um pouco mais de shear e CAPE, a confiança em convecção mais organizada  melhorou.

*Neste contexto, um risco mais generalizado de células pontualmente severas é esperado, com extensão do nivel amarelo até partes do Interior centro, especialmente focado na ocorrencia de granizo, e em menor grau precipitação pontualmente excessiva e down/microbursts*.

*No sueste do território, um nivel laranja é introduzido* dado o reforço da advecção de humidade desde o Golfo de Cadiz, com valores de CAPE até 2000J/Kg e LI até -8ºC..uma broken line de supercelulas poderá evoluir, dado o shear de forte caracter rotacional,  organizando-se depois num segmento linear de caracter estacionário.
Fortes gradientes de humidade e temperatura nos niveis médios e altos deverão proporcionar *condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de granizo severo, down/microbursts com rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e há um risco marginal de tromba/tornado.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 00:44)

Amanhã o SE de Portugal ( região do Baixo Alentejo e Interior do Algarve) pode ter umas valentes trovoadas durante a tarde !

_Alcoutim_ com Cape de *1275 J/Kg *e LI a* -5,7ºC*

Meteogramas GFS:








Reparar que o vento está de diferentes direções  ( S / SSE a 10metros  e NW a 1500m ).

Cape e LI ( 17h e 20h) :


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 09:33)

Gerofil disse:


> O dia de hoje está a ser especialmente muito quente, associado à entrada de ar quente e seco nas regiões do interior *centro* e *sul*, procedente de sueste aos 500 hPa e de leste aos 300 hPa (cartas Aladin do IPMA). Provavelmente as temperaturas irão roçar ou ultrapassar mesmo os 40 ºC em alguns pontos próximos ao vale do rio Guadiana e do vale médio do rio Tejo (poderão ser ultrapassados alguns dos valores atingidos dia 13 de Maio).
> 
> Para amanhã os ventos rodarão mais para o quadrante norte, o que provocará uma acentuada descida da temperatura máxima onde hoje fará mais calor.



Tal e qual Gerofil, *Valdonas(Tomar)* registou ontem uma t.máxima escaldante de *40,2ºC.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mai 2015 às 20:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo a previsão do IPMA para hoje:
> Previsão para 5ª feira, 28.maio.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> ...


Desculpa não vi a previsão descrita, erro meu. Retiro o que disse


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2015 às 23:06)

*Boas..

Para amanhã são possiveis alguns aguaceiros ou trovoadas no extremo sudeste

Analise/Discussão*

No decorrer do dia de hoje verificou-se que o efeito da frente fria foi limitado na região sul, onde se mantem uma massa de ar quente e humida com pontos de orvalho elevados ( 15-19ºC).

Amanhã, espera-se a manutenção de um fluxo sinóptico de NW, com brisas de sudoeste no Algarve durante a tarde.

A chegada de uma nova short-wave em altura deverá gerar algum forçamento dinamico, e arrefecimento dos niveis médios, pelo que amanhã se espera de novo um dia em que se vão atingir valores de instabilidade modestos já que se esperam temperaturas elevadas com bom fornecimento de humidade nomeadamente na convergencia que vai surgir entre o Algarve e a Sierra Morena durante a tarde.

A presença de fortes gradientes verticais de temperatura e humidade deverá gerar SBCAPE até pelo menos 500-1000J/Kg em pontos do sotavento,onde o shear será fraco e unidireccional dada a intensificação do jet subtropical de niveis altos.

*Assim sendo, algumas estruturas convectivas deverão surgir, podendo mesmo tornar-se fortes ou marginalmente severas durante a tarde ( com risco de granizo e precip pontualmente excessiva)...apesar disto, o pouco suporte dado pelos modelos limita a confiança, e um nivel cinzento é introduzido por haver incertezas quanto á iniciação convectiva e quando á real dimensão da instabilidade disponivel.*


----------



## james (30 Mai 2015 às 12:19)

Boas ,

Os modelos , nas previsões a mais de 5 dias , começam a entrar numa grande instabilidade no que e modelado . Ora fazem projeções de temperaturas de 32 graus ora de 18 graus , ora projeta bastante chuva como chuva nenhuma , etc .

Para alem do facto que os modelos europeu e americano começam a entrar em contradições , quando ate agora estavam em sintonia .

Quer dizer , agora que se aproxima o verao , e que a instabilidade atmosférica vai começar ?  Ate aqui existiu bastante estabilidade .

Sera que as estacoes estão trocadas ?
Já nao e de agora . . .


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2015 às 13:36)

Tem a ver com a cutoff que são sempre imprevisíveis a tantas horas, formar-se ou não... a posição final tanto pode trazer instabilidade e descida de temperaturas, como pelo contrário ajudar a vir mais calor de África.

Por exemplo, saídas do ECM e do GFS às 00 horas para daqui a uma semana tem um evento bastante instável:












Já na saída seguinte das 6z do GFS desapareceu a cutoff. Como o GFS tem o dobro das saídas, vai variando mais frequentemente no que parece alguma esquizofrenia modelística mas tem apenas a ver com essas mudanças na cutoff.









Para hoje nalguns locais já se nota uma agradável descida das máximas.
Estes mapas da AEMET são úteis, mostram também as variações das máximas e mínimas (previstas) em relação ao dia anterior.


----------

